# GFORCE PUMP HEADS SUCK?



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

If you are a hydraulic supplier speek up now . Dont be shy and represent what you make . I want everyones opinion please .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

That means your opinion too ron !


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

when my buddy bought the prohopper kit with the gforce heads, the pump outlet didnt align to the block. dont know if this was a shitty block or a shitty pump though.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Grind the corner of the pump head alittle.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

z.Z.z..Z.z.Z.z.Z.z..Z.z.zz..Z..z


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:dunno: 
hope on good feedback i will use em on my setup


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

heard nothing but good things about them.
whats the prob :dunno:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 28 2007, 05:17 PM~7374634
> *when my buddy bought the prohopper kit with the gforce heads, the pump outlet didnt align to the block.  dont know if this was a shitty block or a shitty pump though.
> *


ya..I know that guy


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Nobody wants to hate on them ? :dunno:


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

what seems to be the prob with them?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Never tried em...


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I dont get the point of this topic bud?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 05:21 PM~7374664
> *Grind the corner of the pump head alittle.
> *


not even close to the problem


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

i got mad beef wit the new g force heads......bought 2 #11 when they first came out....the one blows the seals nonstop......and the other one doesnt seem like it hit hard enough....called prohopper they sent me a couple rebuild kits went thru those rebuild kits.....and switched back to marz heads......


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I just installed two number 9's for my rear end...so I will let ya know this weekend....


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

got a #13 to the front and locks up in a lick , pretty quick.and real happy wit its performance


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Just put two on the back of my car #11s and they work great  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Anybody else say g-force heads suck or aint good for hoppers??


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 08:04 PM~7376816
> *Anybody else say g-force heads  suck or aint good for hoppers??
> *


whats the point to all this??? :dunno:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 08:04 PM~7376816
> *Anybody else say g-force heads  suck or aint good for hoppers??
> *



i gotta tell ya bro, this seems a little bit beneath you??


im not on a whole lot but i never really see you shit talking or starting shit and respected you for it..... this really doesnt help that bro. I dont get this at all?? Would it make you feel better if I said they suck? I never used them or nothin but we have enough pointless topics around here, if me saying they suck with no experience on them will end this thread then so be it.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Feb 28 2007, 09:08 PM~7376856
> *whats the point to all this??? :dunno:
> *



Point is alot of people hated on the pump heads , Im just holdin it down for pro hopper . 

I have uncut video of the g-force head on a single pump legal truck . I want to see the haters or other hydrualic companys talk down on the pump head like they did before . Now the other hydrualic manufactures dont want to step up and talk shit about the g-force heads .


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

so instead we make childish threads????

dont get me wrong i've always like prohopper that was my first setup, but to be honest i havent bought from them since they slapped a delta in a kit and started calling it an italian


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

pro hopper #1


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

would love 2 try them


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

childish ? 

Its what I promised a few months ago . Ive been real busy . Its business. I hold it down for pro hopper . Simple . 
People say the heads dont work , well Im just here to prove it . Call it childish , I can give a rats ass . Its about the pump head . So dont turn it around .


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Call me retarded but I guess I just think there is a better way to go about it. Why couldn't you have just started a thread entitled G Force Heads and posted the link to the video with something that says ... "enough said"? Bro I'm not arguing about the head, I'm just thinking if it is about "business" than be a real businessman about it.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 28 2007, 09:21 PM~7376966
> *Call me retarded but I guess I just think there is a better way to go about it. Why couldn't you have just started a thread entitled G Force Heads and posted the link to the video with something that says ... "enough said"? Bro I'm not arguing about the head, I'm just thinking if it is about "business" than be a real businessman about it.
> *



I guess im not a business man . :biggrin:
Im just tryin bring out the haters thats all .


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

maybe im reading to much into it bro. maybe im taking it wrong.... can you post the vid anyway? at least it wont be all nonsense at that point and i can shutup and go back to wasting my time in another thread


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

LET ME GET A WOOT WOOT 4 PRO HOPPER!LOL THERE THE SHIT  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i have no problems w there heads.


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 09:14 PM~7376900
> *Point is alot of people hated on the pump heads , Im just holdin it down for pro hopper .
> 
> I have uncut video of the g-force head on a single pump legal truck . I want to see the haters or other hydrualic companys talk down on the pump head like they did before . Now the other hydrualic manufactures dont want to step up and talk shit about the g-force heads .
> *


 :thumbsup: i think you pretty much got the point acrosse


----------



## sweet-n-low06 (Aug 3, 2006)

pro hopper is the best


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Never tried them....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

never tried them, but we all know the product used in most hoppers/dancers is not what is sold to the public.....so you can post all the videos you want...it doesn't mean us the consumers will get the same results....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 09:50 PM~7377285
> *never tried them, but we all know the product used in most hoppers/dancers is not what is sold to the public.....so you can post all the videos you want...it doesn't mean us the consumers will get the same results....
> *




How can you expect to get the same results ? Its in the switch man , engineering etc . 
Im going to show uncut hard evedence that the ORIGINAL SAME G-FORCE head the PUBLIC can buy is the same pump head you can use in competition .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Remember - seeing is believeing . Its on tape . Im tryin to up-load .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 09:54 PM~7377331
> *Remember - seeing is believeing .  Its on tape . Im tryin to up-load .
> *



i wanna see Gil :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Send me one to try out in my Single... :biggrin: I'll review it and send ya the results


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 02:21 PM~7374664
> *Grind the corner of the pump head alittle.
> *



never tried them but this comment right here tells me i never will try them.

you shouldnt have to grind the corner off to make it fit!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Feb 28 2007, 10:11 PM~7377506
> *never tried them but this comment right here tells me i never will try them.
> 
> you shouldnt have to grind the corner off to make it fit!
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Feb 28 2007, 09:11 PM~7377506
> *never tried them but this comment right here tells me i never will try them.
> 
> you shouldnt have to grind the corner off to make it fit!
> *


my marzochi had the same problem, pressure ports wont line up between head and block.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Shit - 286 MB (300,711,936 bytes)
you tube wont let me up -load !
It only accepts 100 mb 
Its 5 min long .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 09:53 PM~7377316
> *How can you expect to get the same results ? Its in the switch man , engineering etc .
> Im going to show uncut hard evedence that the ORIGINAL SAME G-FORCE head the PUBLIC can buy is the same pump head you can use in competition .
> *


so you don't port out your pumpheads for competition?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

this thread LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVES the cock :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 10:28 PM~7377699
> *so you don't port out your pumpheads for competition?
> *



Nope - str8 out the box . G-force II


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:29 PM~7377708
> *Nope - str8 out the box . G-force II
> *



:0 dammit...i gotta see that shit... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 10:30 PM~7377723
> *:0 dammit...i gotta see that shit... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Its on my single pump truck hittin mid 80s . People dont believe g-force heads can beat the og marzocchi. Im going to prove em wrong . Im tryin to up load to mega up load .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:29 PM~7377708
> *Nope - str8 out the box . G-force II
> *


.
you got any CCE parts left you wanna get rid of>? still got the hookup on batteries? we drove there once in a 63 impala 4 door and picked up 20 batteries ....all in the back seat and shit....3 hours each way....we was rollin


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 10:32 PM~7377754
> *.
> you got any CCE parts left you wanna get rid of>? still got the hookup on batteries? we drove there once in a 63 impala 4 door and picked up 20 batteries ....all in the back seat and shit....3 hours each way....we was rollin
> *


lol , shit loads of weight . Lucky you didnt blow a wheel axle bearing . 
I dont have any more parts . Im stocked with pro hopper right now .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:35 PM~7377776
> *lol , shit loads of weight . Lucky you didnt blow a wheel axle bearing .
> I  dont have any more parts . Im stocked with pro hopper right now .
> *



you ain't lyin....we put like 10 on the floor boards and the seat....homie had his lil girl all strapped in a car seat....had to roll with the windows down...fumes killin a meskin....and the car was lifted too....but fk it....we needed em...and he was down to roll...made for a good road trip....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 10:37 PM~7377793
> *you ain't lyin....we put like 10 on the floor boards and the seat....homie had his lil girl all strapped in a car seat....had to roll with the windows down...fumes killin a meskin....and the car was lifted too....but fk it....we needed em...and he was down to roll...made for a good road trip....
> *



Call me @ the shop tomarrow , Ill hook you up on the batts. 

People gonna stock up on them g force heads after they see this .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

come to think of it...that was back when BATTLELAC wasn't finished yet....it was stillin pieces...doors had been mostly finished...but all the interior was out....


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: unforgiven50insp, iron man, mac2lac, 84BLU-ICEREGAL, 1usamotorsports.com, 84Dippin, 4_PLAY!, regal ryda, LosAngelesRydr, soloco, milkweed


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I remember a bunch of threads back when the comp was sayin the g force heads are china , suck , paper weights , crap , junk . 
What happened ?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:38 PM~7377815
> *Call me @ the shop tomarrow , Ill hook you up on the batts.
> 
> People gonna stock up on them g force heads after they see this .
> *



 .....ya'll still makin body kits? not sure if my homie called you today, but i'll make sure he call you tomorrow....

dammit....you got me up waitin for this video.... :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 08:40 PM~7377838
> *I remember a bunch of threads back when the comp was sayin the g force heads are china , suck , paper weights , crap , junk .
> What happened ?
> *


 SO WHAT ARE YOU SAYING THERE MADE HERE IN THE U.S NOT CHINA :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 10:41 PM~7377852
> * .....ya'll still makin body kits? not sure if my homie called you today, but i'll make sure he call you tomorrow....
> 
> dammit....you got me up waitin for this video.... :biggrin:
> *


Yesser on the body kits . Call and ask for me so I can get you a good price bro .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 09:40 PM~7377838
> *I remember a bunch of threads back when the comp was sayin the g force heads are china , suck , paper weights , crap , junk .
> What happened ?
> *


do the ports match the block on the g-forces?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:42 PM~7377867
> *Yesser on the body kits .  Call and ask for me so I can get you a good price bro .
> *



did you used to have a guy at the shop named freddie>?

ok...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

PROUD DISTRIBUTOR OF 
WWW.BLACKMAGICHYDRAULICS.COM
SALES & TECH LINE (805)797-6577

TEAM BLACK MAGIC 06'
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 28 2007, 10:42 PM~7377861
> *SO WHAT ARE YOU SAYING THERE MADE HERE IN THE U.S NOT CHINA  :0
> *



Im sayin it was all part of bashing g force . 

I could care less if they were made in Iran . Point is my ex pro hopper brother that they BEAT the competition including the old MARZOCCHI .


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Its gonna be a long night


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

usamotorsports u still have the 3 car hauler 4 sell


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

1usamotorsports.com, OGJordan, KIKOUNO, cartier01, HiLow63, 4_PLAY!, unforgiven50insp, Lowridin IV Life, 83 regal, SouthsideLife, socalwhiteguy


iM TRYIN TO UP LOAD - STAY TUNED BROTHAS


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Yo jerry , when you comin back to the force??


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:49 PM~7377940
> *1usamotorsports.com, OGJordan, KIKOUNO, cartier01, HiLow63, 4_PLAY!, unforgiven50insp, Lowridin IV Life, 83 regal, SouthsideLife, socalwhiteguy
> iM TRYIN TO UP LOAD - STAY TUNED BROTHAS
> *


Tryin


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

1usamotorsports.com, BlackMagicHydraulics, KIKOUNO, 4_PLAY!, nme1, SouthsideLife, sweet-n-low06, 83 regal

Ronnie in the casa ! You owe me the bbq! remember !


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Its going to be a long one , 78 mb out of 286 mb. Might take a hr to upload . Sorry guys ,


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

USAMOTORSPORTS HOW MUCH ARE YOUR BATTERIES ?? SEND PM !! THANKS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I TRIED ABOUT 8 OF THOSE GEARS IN TOTAL................1 WORKED OK.........ALL THE OTHERS SUCKED BALLS............THIS WAS BETWEEN MAYBE 05 AND 06..............DONT KNOW IF THEY ARE ANY BETTER NOW..........BUT FUCK THAT..........I GOT NO MONEY BACK, OR REPLACEMENT GEARS.............THEN WAS BLAMED FOR NOT INSTALLING THEM RIGHT... :uh: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:53 PM~7377979
> *Its going to be a long one , 78 mb out of 286 mb. Might take a hr to upload .  Sorry guys ,
> *



i think you got everyone's attention....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 08:45 PM~7377909
> *Im sayin it was all part of bashing g force .
> 
> I could care less if they were made in Iran . Point is my ex pro hopper brother that they BEAT the competition including the old MARZOCCHI .
> *


If you say they so good send me 2 of them free of charge and ill do a comparison for the rest of lil and post my un biast results ha ha ha :biggrin: and ron get back to me man


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 08:51 PM~7377959
> *Yo jerry , when you comin back to the force??
> *


YOU DONT WANT TO ASK ME THAT QUESTION GILBERT YOU FORGOT I WORKED THERE! I KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE FORCE I DONT CARE WHAT THE VIDEO LOOKS LIKE YOU COULDNT FORCE ME THERE AGAIN :angry:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 28 2007, 09:21 PM~7376966
> *Call me retarded but I guess I just think there is a better way to go about it. Why couldn't you have just started a thread entitled G Force Heads and posted the link to the video with something that says ... "enough said"? Bro I'm not arguing about the head, I'm just thinking if it is about "business" than be a real businessman about it.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 28 2007, 11:55 PM~7378015
> *If you say they so good send me 2 of them free of charge and ill do a comparison for the rest of lil and post my un biast results ha ha ha :biggrin: and ron get back to me man
> *


Thats what I said


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 10:55 PM~7378008
> *I TRIED ABOUT 8 OF THOSE GEARS IN TOTAL................1 WORKED OK.........ALL THE OTHERS SUCKED BALLS............THIS WAS BETWEEN MAYBE 05 AND 06..............DONT KNOW IF THEY ARE ANY BETTER NOW..........BUT FUCK THAT..........I GOT NO MONEY BACK, OR REPLACEMENT GEARS.............THEN WAS BLAMED FOR NOT INSTALLING THEM RIGHT... :uh:  :uh:
> *



Well , I just poped one on and doin mid 80s . No tricks , Just a lrm legal single pump / 


I hopped it first in vegas , slammed bumper about 34 times Hard - over 45 times total . Then parked it ever since . Then today I pulled it out (still has dust all over it ) and it has a BENT radius arm Bent in a 45 degree angle on the passenger side and STILL hit back bumper then I pulled the tank off so the world can see UNCUT with the camera on the pump the whole time .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HEY GILBERT.........ARE THESE NEW SPEC GEARS.......OR ARE THEY THE SAME ONES I TRIED BACK IN THE DAYS?????


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

PH has crappy customer service,no amount of video footage will EVER get me to run or supply thier product to customers.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:00 PM~7378063
> *HEY GILBERT.........ARE THESE NEW SPEC GEARS.......OR ARE THEY THE SAME ONES I TRIED BACK IN THE DAYS?????
> *



I wasnt using p hopper back in the days bro . I was just gettin in . The ones Im using are the g force II ;


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 28 2007, 08:58 PM~7378037
> *YOU DONT WANT TO ASK ME THAT QUESTION GILBERT  YOU FORGOT I WORKED THERE! I KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE FORCE I DONT CARE WHAT THE VIDEO LOOKS LIKE YOU COULDNT FORCE ME THERE AGAIN  :angry:
> *



from someone with the inside story,

whats up jerry


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

:happysad: i can only wait for so long


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 09:59 PM~7378054
> *Well , I just poped one on and doin mid 80s . No tricks , Just a lrm legal single pump /
> I hopped it first in vegas , slammed bumper about 34 times Hard - over 45 times total . Then parked it ever since . Then today I pulled it out (still has dust all over it ) and it has a BENT radius arm Bent in a 45 degree angle on the passenger side  and STILL  hit back  bumper then I pulled the tank off so the world can see UNCUT with the camera on the pump the whole time .
> *


U SURE U JUST POPPED ONE ON??.............YOU DIDNT MACHINE OR HAVE SOMEONE MACHINE IT???..............NOT EVEN A LITTLE BIT???...................BECAUSE BE CAREFUL I'M IN LA......................I'LL BUY OR HAVE SOMEONE BUY ONE TOMORROW AND FILM IT COMING RIGHT OUT THE BOX INTO A PUMP...............AND SEE THE OUT COME



AND PUT IT ON A WELL KNOWN WORKING CAR OUT HERE...........


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 28 2007, 10:58 PM~7378037
> *YOU DONT WANT TO ASK ME THAT QUESTION GILBERT  YOU FORGOT I WORKED THERE! I KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE FORCE I DONT CARE WHAT THE VIDEO LOOKS LIKE YOU COULDNT FORCE ME THERE AGAIN  :angry:
> *



I know dog , Im just hittin your switches .


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!+Feb 28 2007, 10:58 PM~7378037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:03 PM~7378089
> *U SURE U JUST POPPED ONE ON??.............YOU DIDNT MACHINE OR HAVE SOMEONE MACHINE IT???..............NOT EVEN A LITTLE BIT???...................BECAUSE BE CAREFUL I'M IN LA......................I'LL BUY OR HAVE SOMEONE BUY ONE TOMORROW AND FILM IT COMING RIGHT OUT THE BOX INTO A PUMP...............AND SEE THE OUT COME
> AND PUT IT ON A WELL KNOWN WORKING CAR OUT HERE...........
> *



No machining , no tricks . If it comes down to it I can take the whole damn gear out and tape it also . And I know you all know that I will do it .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:03 PM~7378089
> *U SURE U JUST POPPED ONE ON??.............YOU DIDNT MACHINE OR HAVE SOMEONE MACHINE IT???..............NOT EVEN A LITTLE BIT???...................BECAUSE BE CAREFUL I'M IN LA......................I'LL BUY OR HAVE SOMEONE BUY ONE TOMORROW AND FILM IT COMING RIGHT OUT THE BOX INTO A PUMP...............AND SEE THE OUT COME
> AND PUT IT ON A WELL KNOWN WORKING CAR OUT HERE...........
> *



:0 :0 :0 

you should get a FREEBIE!!!!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:06 PM~7378118
> *No machining , no tricks . If it comes down to it I can take the whole damn gear out and tape it also . And I know you all know that I will do it .
> *



DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 28 2007, 11:03 PM~7378087
> *:happysad:  i can only wait for so long
> *



Its worth the wait , Its up loading but might take a hr to up load , 

Change your pump head out ! G-force!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 09:04 PM~7378091
> *I know dog , Im just hittin your switches .
> *


DON'T GET MY SOLENOIDS STUCK CAUSE YOU CAN'T WIN WITH THIS TOPIC


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

don't start fighting cause a mod will pull the quick disconnect.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 28 2007, 11:07 PM~7378138
> *DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT  :biggrin:
> *


I d rather some one call me out @ a lrm show and put up $1000 on the hood with truucha taping it . 
Ill strip that pump down to the o rings.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:06 PM~7378118
> *No machining , no tricks . If it comes down to it I can take the whole damn gear out and tape it also . And I know you all know that I will do it .
> *


WHAT DO U MEAN TAKE THE GEAR OUT????I WANT TO SEE ONE IN FRONT OF MY FACE.......STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX AND WORK.................BECAUSE OUT OF THE 8 I GOT......................THEY SUCKED.................LIKE I SAID..I TRIED ONE.......IT WAS OK............BOUGHT 3 MORE LATER.......ALL SUCKED...............WAITED LIKE 9 MONTHS OR SO............BUGS SUPPOSEDLY BEEN WORKED OUT..........BOUGHT MORE............THEY ALL SUCKED................AND WHAT THE FUCK, PRO HOIPPER NEVER GAVE ME MONEY BACK OR REPLACEMENT GEARS............THATS SHADY............WTF, THEY ONLY COST LIKE 15 BUCKS TO MAKE THOSE PAPER WEIGHTS..........


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:08 PM~7378140
> *Its worth the wait , Its up loading but might take a hr to up load ,
> 
> Change your pump head out ! G-force!
> *



let me see what it dew


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 28 2007, 11:08 PM~7378141
> *DON'T GET MY SOLENOIDS STUCK CAUSE YOU CAN'T WIN WITH THIS TOPIC
> *


Lol , thats why you need Pro hopper parts ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:10 PM~7378171
> *WHAT DO U MEAN TAKE THE GEAR OUT????I WANT TO SEE  ONE IN FRONT OF MY FACE.......STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX AND WORK.................BECAUSE OUT OF THE 8 I GOT......................THEY SUCKED.................LIKE I SAID..I TRIED ONE.......IT WAS OK............BOUGHT 3 MORE LATER.......ALL SUCKED...............WAITED LIKE 9 MONTHS OR SO............BUGS SUPPOSEDLY BEEN WORKED OUT..........BOUGHT MORE............THEY ALL SUCKED................AND WHAT THE FUCK, PRO HOIPPER NEVER GAVE ME MONEY BACK OR REPLACEMENT GEARS............THATS SHADY............WTF, THEY ONLY COST LIKE 15 BUCKS TO MAKE THOSE PAPER WEIGHTS..........
> *




Well I guess them paper weights are workin .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:09 PM~7378167
> *I d rather some one call me out @ a lrm show and put up $1000 on the hood with truucha taping it .
> Ill strip that pump down to the o rings.
> *


IF I BUY ONE TOMORROW, NOT TOUCH IT...............AND WAIT TO SEE U AT A SHOW.......................WILL U PUT IT IN ON VIDEO{TRUUCHA}...COMING OUT THE BOX..........INTO YOUR PUMP...........AND STILL PUT MONEY ON IT THAT IT WILL WORK HARDER THAN AN OLD MARZOCCHI?????..........TRUUCH LIVES ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM ME........................LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 09:11 PM~7378191
> *Lol , thats why you need Pro hopper parts !  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:40 PM~7377838
> *I remember a bunch of threads back when the comp was sayin the g force heads are china , suck , paper weights , crap , junk .
> What happened ?
> *


Don't say the competition muthafucker...You know you are reffering this to me.''RON''....And ,yes I'am replying....
1) g-force to marzocchi...Marzocchi's will out perform, hands down !!!!!
2) I tried and tested one....I wasn't impressed(my opinoin)
3) same inside parts of a super 80 Rockford....But with different housing and base...
4) smaller suction port and tapered to appear larger. But already ported to 1/2'' on pressure side...( a benefit for 13 ,but not on 11 or 9's)
5) MADE IN TAIWAN OR MADE IN ITALY :uh: 


and your single pump truck did more when CCE sponsored(86''), I also liked the CCE pumps that were in it at the super show :0 
Soo, before you get on here talkin shit grow some balls and admit the truth :angry:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:13 PM~7378211
> *IF I BUY ONE TOMORROW, NOT TOUCH IT...............AND WAIT TO SEE U AT A SHOW.......................WILL U PUT IT IN ON VIDEO{TRUUCHA}...COMING OUT THE BOX..........INTO YOUR PUMP...........AND STILL PUT MONEY ON IT THAT IT WILL WORK HARDER THAN AN OLD MARZOCCHI?????..........TRUUCH LIVES ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM ME........................LET ME KNOW!!
> *



Get me a number 13 and double the money . Im the wrong guy you want to play poker with homeboy .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2007, 11:13 PM~7378221
> *Don't say the competition muthafucker...You know you are reffering this to me.''RON''....And ,yes I'am replying....
> 1) g-force to marzocchi...Marzocchi's will out perform, hands down !!!!!
> 2) I tried and tested one....I wasn't impressed(my opinoin)
> ...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2007, 11:13 PM~7378221
> *Don't say the competition muthafucker...You know you are reffering this to me.''RON''....And ,yes I'am replying....
> 1) g-force to marzocchi...Marzocchi's will out perform, hands down !!!!!
> 2) I tried and tested one....I wasn't impressed(my opinoin)
> ...


Well, end of this topic. Going to bed...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:16 PM~7378255
> *Get me a number 13 and double the money  . Im the wrong guy you want to play poker with homeboy .
> *



why not run a 9 or 11?? doesn't a 13 take more power to produce pressure?


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

USA Motorsports built? :nono:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

15 Members: dreday, lowdeville, milkweed, hot$tuff5964, nme1, mac2lac, chato83, 4_PLAY!, OUTHOPU, BlackMagicHydraulics, cartier01, 1usamotorsports.com, 81juicedregal, 83 regal, Hoss805
:0


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 11:19 PM~7378279
> *why not run a 9 or 11?? doesn't a 13 take more power to produce pressure?
> *


yep


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2007, 11:13 PM~7378221
> *Don't say the competition muthafucker...You know you are reffering this to me.''RON''....And ,yes I'am replying....
> 1) g-force to marzocchi...Marzocchi's will out perform, hands down !!!!!
> 2) I tried and tested one....I wasn't impressed(my opinoin)
> ...



Dont shit talk ron with your 3rd place ass. 
I have 1 cce backing plate on my rear pumps for weight . Truth is on tape ronnie , up loading right now . Calm down brotha . G force .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:16 PM~7378255
> *Get me a number 13 and double the money  . Im the wrong guy you want to play poker with homeboy .
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
all talk...................


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:19 PM~7378288
> *Dont shit talk ron with your 3rd place ass.
> I have cce backing plates on my rear pumps for weight . Truth is on tape ronnie , up loading right now .
> *


:ugh: You're looking like a complete ass right about now,that's good for business. :nono:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:13 AM~7378211
> *IF I BUY ONE TOMORROW, NOT TOUCH IT...............AND WAIT TO SEE U AT A SHOW.......................WILL U PUT IT IN ON VIDEO{TRUUCHA}...COMING OUT THE BOX..........INTO YOUR PUMP...........AND STILL PUT MONEY ON IT THAT IT WILL WORK HARDER THAN AN OLD MARZOCCHI?????..........TRUUCH LIVES ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM ME........................LET ME KNOW!!
> *


Lets not forget that MUFASA always posts video backing his hopping, not just talk about "the video". 


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:13 AM~7378221
> *Don't say the competition muthafucker...You know you are reffering this to me.''RON''....And ,yes I'am replying....
> 1) g-force to marzocchi...Marzocchi's will out perform, hands down !!!!!
> 2) I tried and tested one....I wasn't impressed(my opinoin)
> ...


 :0 Don't hold back man. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

18 Members: dreday, OUTHOPU, INDIVIDUALS*512*, MUFASA, lowdeville, 4_PLAY!, malibuhopper, 81juicedregal, 1usamotorsports.com, socalwhiteguy, milkweed, Hoss805, BlackMagicHydraulics, hot$tuff5964, 83 regal, chato83, mac2lac, cartier01


Damn, this is the most I've ever seen in 1 topic at 1 time!!! :0


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

damb this topic is blowing up
18 Members: maniak2005, 4_PLAY!, 1usamotorsports.com, malibuhopper, Hoss805, dreday, MUFASA, BlackMagicHydraulics, hot$tuff5964, nme1, 83 regal, chato83, Jolleyrancher, milkweed, mac2lac, OUTHOPU, cartier01, 81juicedregal
:biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

21 Members: dreday, nme1, Jolleyrancher, lowdeville, sweet-n-low06, milkbone, INDIVIDUALS*512*, 4_PLAY!, hot$tuff5964, milkweed, cartier01, malibuhopper, 1usamotorsports.com, MUFASA, chato83, maniak2005, socalwhiteguy, mac2lac, Hoss805, BlackMagicHydraulics, 83 regal

Is someone PM'ing everyone & telling them to come to this post???????
HOTSTUFF???????????????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

uh oh gilbert..................someone is going to pull your covers................i see him in here!!!


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

Gilbert built :nono:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

What up Chris? How you been? :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 10:23 PM~7378324
> *uh oh gilbert..................someone is going to pull your covers................i see him in here!!!
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: cartier01, MUFASA, nme1, mac2lac, malibuhopper, dreday, chato83, 4_PLAY!, BlackMagicHydraulics, socalwhiteguy, Jolleyrancher, lowdeville, sweet-n-low06, milkbone, INDIVIDUALS*512*, hot$tuff5964, milkweed, maniak2005, Hoss805, 83 regal
interesting topic


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 28 2007, 10:21 PM~7378302
> *Lets not forget that MUFASA always posts video backing his hopping, not just talk about "the video".
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMEBOY......................THATS THE ONLY WAY TO DO IT!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:19 PM~7378288
> *Dont shit talk ron with your 3rd place ass.
> I have 1  cce backing plate on my rear pumps for weight . Truth is on tape ronnie , up loading right now . Calm down brotha . G force .
> *


3rd place ass.....Yep your rite....1 st year out and built here in the shop...Not bought from the past 3 year competitor, doing bigger #'s than you are now...Shows that pro-hopper or your abilities suck...OR BOTH
Eat a dick !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Feb 28 2007, 10:26 PM~7378352
> *What up Chris?  How you been? :biggrin:
> *


SUP ERIC! :biggrin: CHILLIN...........YOU??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 28 2007, 11:23 PM~7378319
> *21 Members: dreday, nme1, Jolleyrancher, lowdeville, sweet-n-low06, milkbone, INDIVIDUALS*512*, 4_PLAY!, hot$tuff5964, milkweed, cartier01, malibuhopper, 1usamotorsports.com, MUFASA, chato83, maniak2005, socalwhiteguy, mac2lac, Hoss805, BlackMagicHydraulics, 83 regal
> 
> Is someone PM'ing everyone & telling them to come to this post???????
> ...



keep my name out your mouth punk :angry: 


nobody pmed me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2007, 11:13 PM~7378221
> *Don't say the competition muthafucker...You know you are reffering this to me.''RON''....And ,yes I'am replying....
> 1) g-force to marzocchi...Marzocchi's will out perform, hands down !!!!!
> 2) I tried and tested one....I wasn't impressed(my opinoin)
> ...



how bout you tell us how you really feel....haha... :biggrin: ....i'm the one that placed the order from texas ron....talked to jessica about 1100 times till she finally went to lunch....you should have received the money today, if not tomorrow...gonna see how the darkside does it homie...ordered 2 pumpheads,10 motors, 2 sets of springs///we tryin to tear some shit up.... :biggrin: 

tell jessica thanks for the great customer service...
mike....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:23 PM~7378324
> *uh oh gilbert..................someone is going to pull your covers................i see him in here!!!
> *


Aint no one pulling shit . It was originally jays truck . 
I did changes to it slammed harder than ever b 4 provin in vegas . 

Stop runnin around the SUBJECT lookin for exits . Its about what I will prove about the g-force head .


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

Drikin a beer. Trippin out on these topics.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 28 2007, 11:29 PM~7378381
> *keep my name out your mouth punk :angry:
> nobody pmed me
> *


I was suggesting you PM'ing other people. Read...


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Feb 28 2007, 10:30 PM~7378393
> *Drikin a beer.  Trippin out on these topics.
> *


x2


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

all i know is that all the homies in the 529
and around the 805 were all up on prohopper because of the publicity and inches 
people were taking care of business using prohopper 
all of a sudden someone stops using prohopper in the 805 and people are talking shit about prohopper 
all i know is that prohopper has been serving they're customers right for a long time 
i've been going through Mcgyver over 15 years back when he was at david's place on lankershim 
i also think this was a good thread because of them little kids here bashing prohopper without even trying it

and as for China Stuff 
Lay off it 
I buy my goodies at WALMART !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:

PS why not engrave your own showtime steel blocks and buy a Marzocchi
gear and be as good as the Competition


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:29 PM~7378390
> *Aint no one pulling shit . It was originally jays truck .
> I did changes to it slammed harder than ever b 4 provin in vegas .
> 
> ...


TO PROVE IT WORKING IN A PUMP AINT SHIT......................WHAT ABOUT THE 8 GEARS I WENT THROUGH................ARE THOSE THE SAME GEARS ???THEY ARE G-FORCE II's........LIKE I SAID..........PULL ONE STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX AND PROVE IT WORKS............I CAN GET ONE OF THOSE AND HAVE THEM MACHINED TO WORK ALSO...........BUT THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO WORK RIGHT OUT THE BOX........


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 28 2007, 11:31 PM~7378404
> *I was suggesting you PM'ing other people. Read...
> *


negative :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

why would i pm people? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

this topic grew 7 pages in 10 min. lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:32 PM~7378418
> *TO PROVE IT WORKING IN A PUMP AINT SHIT......................WHAT ABOUT THE 8 GEARS I WENT THROUGH................ARE THOSE THE SAME GEARS ???THEY ARE G-FORCE II's........LIKE I SAID..........PULL ONE STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX AND PROVE IT WORKS............I CAN GET ONE OF THOSE AND HAVE THEM MACHINED TO WORK ALSO...........BUT THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO WORK RIGHT OUT THE BOX........
> *


No machining . Str8 out the box.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:34 PM~7378437
> *No machining . Str8 out the box.
> *


U HAVE VIDEO OF THIS????.....................OR THE PUMP WORKING WITH A GEAR ON IT ALREADY................


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 28 2007, 11:33 PM~7378421
> *negative  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> why would i pm people?  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


Unless theres another HOTSTUFF I talk shit w/ in off topic.... The one that'll bust out & say.... "Everyone over to chat- NOW!"
:roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:35 PM~7378456
> *U HAVE VIDEO OF THIS????.....................OR THE PUMP WORKING WITH A GEAR ON IT ALREADY................
> *



Only with the pumphead on the pump. If you really know your shit you can see the gforce II has no where else to be machined. Its still up loading .


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:35 PM~7378456
> *U HAVE VIDEO OF THIS????.....................OR THE PUMP WORKING WITH A GEAR ON IT ALREADY................
> *


Homie, we know the only way to end this would be for a few people, not all on the same team or in the same click, get together, take a new one out, put it in the pompa- no machining- and see what happens.
I don't trust someone just saying its straight out the box or even someone opening a pump. Whose to say thats even the same car/ pump/ or the head hasn't been changed to a regular one before they showed us opening it... & I don't believe you, or many of us, would believe that either.

I still wanna see the video though! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:28 AM~7378373
> *3rd place ass.....Yep your rite....1 st year out and built here in the shop...Not bought from the past 3 year competitor, doing bigger #'s than you are now...Shows that pro-hopper or your abilities suck...OR BOTH
> Eat a dick !!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 28 2007, 11:36 PM~7378462
> *Unless theres another HOTSTUFF I talk shit w/ in off topic.... The one that'll bust out & say.... "Everyone over to chat- NOW!"
> :roflmao:
> *


must be, because i don't ever recall talking shit with you, nor have i ever said "Everyone over to chat- NOW!". 









:cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:40 PM~7378501
> *Only with the pumphead on the pump. If you really know your shit you can see the gforce II has no where else to be machined. Its still up loading .
> *


NO WHERE ELSE TO BE MACHINED??............THEN WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO THEM TO MAKE THEM SUPPOSEDLY WORK NOW??....................SO U ARE SAYING THAT THIS IS THE SAME EXACT GEAR THAT I HAD A TOTAL OF 8 OF WITH NOTHING BUT PROBLEMS????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 28 2007, 10:41 PM~7378514
> *Homie, we know the only way to end this would be for a few people, not all on the same team or in the same click, get together, take a new one out, put it in the pompa- no machining- and see what happens.
> I don't trust someone just saying its straight out the box or even someone opening a pump. Whose to say thats even the same car/ pump/ or the head hasn't been changed to a regular one before they showed us opening it... & I don't believe you, or many of us, would believe that either.
> 
> ...


DAMN STRAIGHT HOMIE................ :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 28 2007, 11:42 PM~7378535
> *must be, because i don't ever recall talking shit with you, nor have i ever said "Everyone over to chat- NOW!".
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry then. I didn't realize there was another hotstuff on here. Funny shit- I had someone chew my ass before b/c he thought I was a guy named "DRE" on here, instead of "DREDAY". LOL he was mad too! LOL


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:43 PM~7378547
> *DAMN STRAIGHT HOMIE................ :biggrin:
> *


Right.
Just like I could show my car bashing the bumper into the ground w/ double pistons and 20batts. But, when I pop the trunk, I could have a street pump w/ a Rockford #6 & #6 lines & swear thats all power baby!
:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

AND ON ANOTHER NOTE......................WHY WAS THE BACK PLUGGED OFF????OBVIOUSLY MACHINING PROBLEMS..................U EXPECT ME TO BELIEVE THAT THE BACK PLATE WAS MACHINED, DRILLED , TAPPED, JUST TO BE PLUGGED BACK UP ON PURPOSE................?????


OH WAIT.......THAT MUST BE WHY THEY KICK ASS :uh: :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 09:59 PM~7378054
> *Well , I just poped one on and doin mid 80s . No tricks , Just a lrm legal single pump /
> I hopped it first in vegas , slammed bumper about 34 times Hard - over 45 times total . Then parked it ever since . Then today I pulled it out (still has dust all over it ) and it has a BENT radius arm Bent in a 45 degree angle on the passenger side  and STILL  hit back  bumper then I pulled the tank off so the world can see UNCUT with the camera on the pump the whole time .
> *


is that in a piston pump or regular comp block??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:48 PM~7378600
> *AND ON ANOTHER NOTE......................WHY WAS THE BACK PLUGGED OFF????OBVIOUSLY MACHINING PROBLEMS..................U EXPECT ME TO BELIEVE THAT THE BACK PLATE WAS MACHINED, DRILLED , TAPPED, JUST TO BE PLUGGED BACK UP ON PURPOSE................?????
> OH WAIT.......THAT MUST BE WHY THEY KICK ASS :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Damn bro you gona look silly when this vid pops up . I sent you a pm earlier lookin out for you so you wouldnt look stupid or say shit your gonna regret.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:53 PM~7378658
> *Damn bro you gona look silly when this vid pops up . I sent you a pm earlier  lookin out for  you so you wouldnt look stupid or say shit your gonna regret.
> *


HOW AM I GONNA LOOK STUPID???............U SAID U DONT HAVE VIDEO OF IT COMING STRAIGHT FROM THE BOX?????................I ALREADY SAID.........I COULD PROBABLY HAVE ONE TWEAKED TO WORK ALSO...............


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:55 PM~7378680
> *HOW AM I GONNA LOOK STUPID???............U SAID U DONT HAVE VIDEO OF IT COMING STRAIGHT FROM THE BOX?????................I ALREADY SAID.........I COULD PROBABLY HAVE ONE TWEAKED TO WORK ALSO...............
> *


Look man , I dont care what kind of gear you or anybody else had in 1977 1978 1981 1985 or 1999 or 2006. Im sayin is look , I promised everyone a video last october that I will prove g-force heads are doing the damn thang. Im just keeping my word.
Im sayin today there is proof the head is the shit . 
The haters need to quit looking for escape routes . Move your switches not your mouth .


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hoss805, cartier01, 4_PLAY!, maniak2005, nme1, 1usamotorsports.com, BIGTONY, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, Erik G, superdodge2196, Unlimited Hustle, Jolleyrancher

"Wowsy Wowsy WOO WOOO"!!!

(Slept Rock)


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:59 PM~7378721
> *Look man , I dont care what kind of gear you or anybody else had in 1985 or 1999 or  2006. Im sayin is look , I promised everyone a video last october that I will prove g-force heads are doing the damn thang.
> Im sayin today there is proof the head is the shit .
> The haters need to quit looking for escape routes . Move your switches not your mouth .
> *


AINT NOBODY LOOKING FOR ESCAPE ROUTES...............IF THEY WORK NOW..........COOL.........BUT ATLEAST BE MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THAT THEY WERE OR STILL ARE SHIT!!!.............U THE ONE LOOKING FOR ESCAPE ROUTES.............. :0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:59 PM~7378721
> *Look man , I dont care what kind of gear you or anybody else had in 1977 1978 1981 1985 or 1999 or  2006. Im sayin is look , I promised everyone a video last october that I will prove g-force heads are doing the damn thang. Im just keeping my word.
> Im sayin today there is proof the head is the shit .
> The haters need to quit looking for escape routes . Move your switches not your mouth .
> *


At the rate you're moving it'll be next October by the time u get this loaded. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

well wheres the vid?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SO WHOSE LOOKING FOR ESCAPE ROUTES????.............WHY DO U AVOID ANSWERING SHIT IN PUBLIC????
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
Trust me dog these heads are working . Dont say anything else cuz this upload is half way .

BUT DO U AGREE THAT THEY DIDNT WORK BEFORE????IF IN FACT THEY WORK NOW??



Remember , I just got with pro hopper recently ,. I dont know about the first batch .

THEN WHY DONT U ADMIT ATLEAST THAT AT ONE TIME THEY WERE GARBAGE?????.................



I dont care about what was out back then . Its about whats here now.

BUT U ASKED ABOUT EXPERIENCES WITH THE G-FORCE II...........I SAID MY EXPERIENCE WITH THEM SUCKED.........AND AT ONE POINT IN TIME U SAID IT WAS INSTALLER ERROR..................SO WHICH IS IT??????


--------------------
FUCK WHAT YOU'RE GOING THROUGH


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 1 2007, 12:03 AM~7378788
> *At the rate you're moving it'll be next October by the time u get this loaded. :biggrin:
> *



Sorry man , mega upload.com


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MY BOY PICKED 1 (#11)UP FROM GILBERT YESTERDAY FOR HIS 94' BIG BODY, GOT IT PUT IN TODAY. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE W/ HOMEBOY......SAID ALMOST LOCKED ALL THE WAY UP IN THE BACK. BACK BUMPER ON THE SECOND HIT. THANX GILBERT FOR THE HOOK UP


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

8 BATTERIES TO THE FRONT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:04 AM~7378794
> *SO WHOSE LOOKING FOR ESCAPE ROUTES????.............WHY DO U AVOID ANSWERING SHIT IN PUBLIC????
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> ...





WOW ! YOU GOT ME . LOL I AINT HIDING SHIT. 
So whats your point homeboy ? I aitn trying to sell you a pump head . Im just keeping my word . Like I said on the rest of the pm "get you some airbags" .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:55 PM~7378680
> *HOW AM I GONNA LOOK STUPID???............U SAID U DONT HAVE VIDEO OF IT COMING STRAIGHT FROM THE BOX?????................I ALREADY SAID.........I COULD PROBABLY HAVE ONE TWEAKED TO WORK ALSO...............
> *


fk straight out the box...tell me what to do to tweak it... :biggrin: 

if it works straight out the box as he says....it's gotta be a good pumphead....si no...ya valio verga... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Mar 1 2007, 12:05 AM~7378808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
piston?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 1 2007, 12:05 AM~7378808
> *MY BOY PICKED 1 (#11)UP FROM GILBERT YESTERDAY FOR HIS 94' BIG BODY, GOT IT PUT IN TODAY. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE W/ HOMEBOY......SAID ALMOST LOCKED ALL THE WAY UP IN THE BACK. BACK BUMPER ON THE SECOND HIT. THANX GILBERT FOR THE HOOK UP
> *



do your homie have any pics or vid of that just curious


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:08 PM~7378838
> *WOW ! YOU GOT ME . LOL    I AINT HIDING SHIT.
> So whats your point homeboy ? I aitn trying to sell you a pump head . Im just keeping my word . Like I said on the rest of the pm  "get you some airbags" .
> *


LOL.....AND U AGREED THE BAGS WORKED BETTER.............LOL.............


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:01 AM~7378749
> *AINT NOBODY LOOKING FOR ESCAPE ROUTES...............IF THEY WORK NOW..........COOL.........BUT ATLEAST BE MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THAT THEY WERE OR STILL ARE SHIT!!!.............U THE ONE LOOKING FOR ESCAPE ROUTES.............. :0
> *



OK bro , for you , the old ones SUCKEDDDDDDDDDD. 

Feel better cuz I do .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i have 2 #9's to the nose .......i have no complaints :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 11:09 PM~7378853
> *:0
> piston?
> *




NOPE . AND ITS GETTIN DONE IN KATY :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 11:08 PM~7378843
> *fk straight out the box...tell me what to do to tweak it... :biggrin:
> 
> if it works straight out the box as he says....it's gotta be a good pumphead....si no...ya valio verga... :biggrin:
> *


TRUST ME............OUT THE BOX...................VALIO VERGA........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 12:10 AM~7378861
> *do your homie have any pics or vid of that just curious
> *



please don't ask for proof straight out the box...we'll be here another 11 hours waiting for the video... :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 28 2007, 10:05 PM~7378808
> *MY BOY PICKED 1 (#11)UP FROM GILBERT YESTERDAY FOR HIS 94' BIG BODY, GOT IT PUT IN TODAY. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE W/ HOMEBOY......SAID ALMOST LOCKED ALL THE WAY UP IN THE BACK. BACK BUMPER ON THE SECOND HIT. THANX GILBERT FOR THE HOOK UP
> *


wow i'd love to see video of that, bumper on the 2nd lick with 96v single pump, seriously??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:10 AM~7378862
> *LOL.....AND U AGREED THE BAGS WORKED BETTER.............LOL.............
> *



Shit I got tons of repect for bags . 
, Ill say this to everyone on here , bags would out do hydros . But lets NOT change the topic.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 28 2007, 11:10 PM~7378861
> *do your homie have any pics or vid of that just curious
> *




NO BUT THE CAR LL BE BACK HERE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:10 PM~7378866
> *OK bro , for you , the old ones SUCKEDDDDDDDDDD.
> 
> Feel better cuz I do .
> *


AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO..........


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 1 2007, 12:11 AM~7378889
> *please don't ask for proof straight out the box...we'll be here another 11 hours waiting for the video... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: crazy mothafucka :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 1 2007, 12:11 AM~7378889
> *please don't ask for proof straight out the box...we'll be here another 11 hours waiting for the video... :biggrin:
> *



No shit- Im tryin tho


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 11:11 PM~7378889
> *please don't ask for proof straight out the box...we'll be here another 11 hours waiting for the video... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
MY BAD HOMIE.................JUST DONT WANT NONE OF THE HOMIES TAKING IT IN THE ASS.................... :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:12 AM~7378900
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO..........
> *



cabron


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 1 2007, 12:11 AM~7378890
> *wow i'd love to see video of that, bumper on the 2nd lick with 96v single pump, seriously??
> *


me too 2 licks on back bumper but he said it wasnt lifted all the way in the back i can back bumper in 1 lick when the ass on the cutty is dropped


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:12 AM~7378895
> *Shit I got tons of repect for bags .
> , Ill say this to everyone on here , bags would out do hydros . But lets NOT change the topic.
> *


if you had a continuous supply of power to the pumps(batteries that never get low) like you do with bags(nitrogen tanks)...do you really think they'd compete?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 28 2007, 11:11 PM~7378890
> *wow i'd love to see video of that, bumper on the 2nd lick with 96v single pump, seriously??
> *




DUDE LIFTS CARS FIRST TIME TRYIN 1 OF THESE PUMP HEADS AND CALLED US FREAKED THE FUCK OUT.....NO BULLSHIT. WELL FIRST HE CALLED CUZ HE PRIMED THE PUMP W/ 2 BATTERIES AND SAID IT LOCKED UP FUCKIN QUIK! HE HAD JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE W/ GILBERT.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 1 2007, 12:14 AM~7378924
> *if you had a continuous supply of power to the pumps(batteries that never get low) like you do with bags(nitrogen tanks)...do you really think they'd compete?
> *


my yellow regal (air dancer) could pancake 6 feet on 13x7 daily driver. Air hands down .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Mar 1 2007, 12:11 AM~7378882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


takin it up the ass is not good for la raza..... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 28 2007, 11:14 PM~7378922
> *me too 2 licks on back bumper but he said it wasnt lifted all the way in the back i can back bumper in 1 lick when the ass on the cutty is dropped
> *




SAID ROCKERS WER PAST THE BACK TIRE BUT NOT ALL THE WAY UP


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:16 AM~7378937
> *my yellow regal (air dancer non gutted) could pancake 6 feet on 13x7 daily driver. Air hands down .
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Alrite gilbert, I've got work to do for this weekend and don't have time to waste on your piddly ass. I've been givin you a pass but now it's time to PUT you on blast

Don't talk trash on my parts , then call and order shit

Here my research(sceintific and mathmatical)...It is only a beefed up looking super 80.....
come in the same boxes,with same printed labels
















Because the housing was rotated to allow for larger press port, it has a thinner edge (.240)then the Rockford (.320)
















OOOH WAIT THERES MORE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

didn't know there was a hydraulic shop in katy...hhhmmmm...


BACKYARD BOOGY


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:16 AM~7378937
> *my yellow regal (air dancer) could pancake 6 feet on 13x7 daily driver. Air hands down .
> *


i'd love to see that shit comin down I-35....mid day traffic.....six foot verticle....to see what the hold up is.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:17 AM~7378946
> *Alrite gilbert, I've got work to do for this weekend and don't have time to waste on your piddly ass. I've been givin you a pass but now it's time to PUT  you on blast
> 
> Don't talk trash on my parts , then call and order shit
> ...






Ron , fuck the pics , VIDEO like I will post soon is what counts. 
wack ass super fakys or is it 80s?

Also , I only orderd 1 tank from you . Thats all . I need a small trash can next to my computer . Fucker -check mate


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 11:16 PM~7378942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: NO IT ISNT!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ron you just showed proof that you machined a g force head outside walls on the super fakys


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:17 AM~7378946
> *Alrite gilbert, I've got work to do for this weekend and don't have time to waste on your piddly ass. I've been givin you a pass but now it's time to PUT  you on blast
> 
> Don't talk trash on my parts , then call and order shit
> ...



:0 :0 dis ***** got technical...... :0 :0


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

them calipers aint showing us shit
and why the fuck does he have a prohopper gear


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:17 AM~7378946
> *Alrite gilbert, I've got work to do for this weekend and don't have time to waste on your piddly ass. I've been givin you a pass but now it's time to PUT  you on blast
> 
> Don't talk trash on my parts , then call and order shit
> ...


damn thats a big ass suction port on that 13 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SO ARE THESE GEARS BEING MADE IN THE U.S.?????

JUST CURIOUS............


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Im only showing the heads are working ron . Man dont show me empty trash boxes.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 28 2007, 11:23 PM~7379004
> *damn thats a big ass suction port on that 13  :0
> *


thats what i was looking at :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 28 2007, 11:23 PM~7379004
> *damn thats a big ass suction port on that 13  :0
> *


IT TAPERS IN AT THE TOP...................JUST LOOKS NICE..........


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:22 AM~7378994
> *them calipers aint showing us shit
> and why the fuck does he have a prohopper gear
> *




He must use em then .


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 10:23 PM~7379007
> *SO ARE THESE GEARS BEING MADE IN THE U.S.?????
> 
> JUST CURIOUS............
> *


its got nothing to do with where they were made 
i was made in Mexico and im imported :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

might have to get one of those 13s and play basketball :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Ron you sorry mutha heffer , your stockin pro hopper parts. My dawg. 
Thats what Im talkin bout ron . Good to see you reppin dawg.
I aways felt ya as a team member .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:24 PM~7379019
> *IT TAPERS IN AT  THE TOP...................JUST LOOKS NICE..........
> *


whats the point of doing that??? seems pretty pointless


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:22 AM~7378994
> *them calipers aint showing us shit
> and why the fuck does he have a prohopper gear
> *



you have to know what the competition has in order to stay one step ahead....i think it's smart of both of them to do research on the competitions shit.....i know i do it for work... :biggrin: and i just sell car insurance....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 28 2007, 11:26 PM~7379026
> *its got nothing to do with where they were made
> i was made in Mexico and im imported  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE..............BUT I'M JUST CURIOUS AS TO THESE HEADS AND THE REST OF THE PRO HOPPER PARTS................THEY DO STATE "PROUDLY MADE IN THE US"


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2007, 10:17 PM~7378946
> *Alrite gilbert, I've got work to do for this weekend and don't have time to waste on your piddly ass. I've been givin you a pass but now it's time to PUT  you on blast
> 
> Don't talk trash on my parts , then call and order shit
> ...



when you mess with the bull all you get is the horns


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how much time is there left on the download


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

PLAY THE MOVIE!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2007, 11:27 PM~7379039
> *whats the point of doing that??? seems pretty pointless
> *


MUST BE LIKE THE PLUG IN THE BACK..............THE TRADE SECRETS OF HOW THEY WORK..........LOL................


MACHINING PROBLEMS........!!!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2007, 11:27 PM~7379039
> *whats the point of doing that??? seems pretty pointless
> *


All my pumpheads do it.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

if it tapers its better 
because the pressure of the oil going in the gear when using a piston pump is forcing the oil in the gear 
kinda like a fireman water hose forced through the nozzle 
having more pressure than a firehose with a straight pipe fitting on the end :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2007, 11:28 PM~7379054
> *MUST BE LIKE THE PLUG IN THE BACK..............THE TRADE SECRETS OF HOW THEY WORK..........LOL................
> MACHINING PROBLEMS........!!!
> *


on the real, is there any benefits on that plug in the back? ive seen some gears with them


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

11 pages and still no vid :banghead:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SO IS PRO HOPPER PROUDLY MADE IN THE US???????


I STILL HAVENT GOT AN ANSWER...............


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 28 2007, 11:30 PM~7379061
> *if it tapers its better
> because the pressure of the oil going in the gear when using a piston pump is forcing the oil in the gear
> kinda like a fireman water hose forced through the nozzle
> ...


that would benefit after the pump though, not before being pressurized by the gear


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:30 AM~7379068
> *SO IS PRO HOPPER PROUDLY MADE IN THE US???????
> I STILL HAVENT GOT AN ANSWER...............
> *


man not even my chones are made in the USA...pinche polo boxers made in some sweat shop in taiwan......there's some damn chino right now building the shit out these parts or 25 a week and all the rice he can eat..... :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 28 2007, 11:30 PM~7379061
> *if it tapers its better
> because the pressure of the oil going in the gear when using a piston pump is forcing the oil in the gear
> kinda like a fireman water hose forced through the nozzle
> ...


SO YOU ARE SAYING THESE HEADS WERE DESIGNED FOR PISTON PUMPS????


BECAUSE I KNOW OF MORE THAN A FEW THAT WERE PUT IN PISTONS, CHARGED TO ATLEAST 250 PSI AND CRACKED THE HEADS.................


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 1 2007, 12:30 AM~7379062
> *on the real, is there any benefits on that plug in the back? ive seen some gears with them
> *


when you plug the rear suction it is to build more pressure with just 1 inlet on the bottom when both are open it takes longer to build pressure :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2007, 10:31 PM~7379076
> *that would benefit after the pump though, not before being pressurized by the gear
> *


notice i said PISTON PUMP


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 10:32 PM~7379085
> *man not even my chones are made in the USA...pinche polo boxers made in some sweat shop in taiwan......there's some damn chino right now building the shit out these parts or 25 a week and all the rice he can eat..... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

This shit is uploading and taking forever . Im fuckin tired guys , I gots to go to work early . Im keeping the computer on over night so it can up load . 

Good night ronnie , no talkin shit behind my back . Ill post it tomarrow.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2007, 11:30 PM~7379062
> *on the real, is there any benefits on that plug in the back? ive seen some gears with them
> *


IMO ON THE G- FORCE IIs ,,,,,,,YES....................TO COMPENSATE FOR POOR MACHINING..........THEN AGAIN WHAT DO YOU EXPECT FOR 15.00 PUMPHEADS....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:24 AM~7379019
> *IT TAPERS IN AT  THE TOP...................JUST LOOKS NICE..........
> *


THE SUCTION SIDE IS MOST CRITICAL THING ON A PUMPHEAD..GOT TO GET THE OIL IN FIRST !!!!!AND SINCE IT ONLY HAS ONE ,PLUS IT'S SMALLER???YOU DO THE MATH. EVEN ROCKFORD HAS MORE OIL FLOW THEN A G-FORCE








SAME DOG BONE AND GEAR 








SAME BOLTS AND SEALS
















OOOPPPSSS HERES A FUCK UP


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 12:32 AM~7379090
> *when you plug the rear suction it is to build more pressure with just 1 inlet on the bottom when both are open it takes longer to build pressure  :biggrin:
> *



lesson #1 daniel son....

thanks for the info...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:33 AM~7379102
> *This shit is uploading and taking forever . Im fuckin tired guys , I gots to go to work early . Im keeping the computer on over night so it can up load .
> 
> Good night ronnie , no talkin shit behind my back . Ill post it tomarrow.
> *



nombre vato you said you would post it tonight no vales dick :tears: 

jk homie


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:nono: :nono: can just leave us in suspence know


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 11:32 PM~7379085
> *man not even my chones are made in the USA...pinche polo boxers made in some sweat shop in taiwan......there's some damn chino right now building the shit out these parts or 25 a week and all the rice he can eat..... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
MORE TRUE THAN U KNOW....................BUT THEY SHOULDNT LIE TO THE CUSTOMERS AND STATE PROUDLY MADE IN THE US..................DONT U AGREE???


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

it look like everybody is waiting


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:33 AM~7379102
> *This shit is uploading and taking forever . Im fuckin tired guys , I gots to go to work early . Im keeping the computer on over night so it can up load .
> 
> Good night ronnie , no talkin shit behind my back . Ill post it tomarrow.
> *



NOOOOO PUTO.....I WAITED UP ALL THIS TIME FKER..... :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

the plate ont he right looks to have a bigger outlet?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:34 AM~7379110
> *THE SUCTION SIDE IS MOST CRITICAL THING ON A PUMPHEAD..GOT TO GET THE OIL IN FIRST !!!!!AND SINCE IT ONLY HAS ONE ,PLUS IT'S SMALLER???YOU DO THE MATH. EVEN ROCKFORD HAS MORE OIL FLOW THEN A G-FORCE
> 
> 
> ...









Yea yea yea , good night ronnie , dont let this vid bring you down bro . Pro hopper all the mutha f n way .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:35 AM~7379124
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MORE TRUE THAN U KNOW....................BUT THEY SHOULDNT LIE TO THE CUSTOMERS AND STATE PROUDLY MADE IN THE US..................DONT U AGREE???
> *


SI.....BUT IF MADE IN THE USA...PUMPHEADS WOULD COST $2000 JUST LIKE GAS DOES....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 1 2007, 12:36 AM~7379127
> *NOOOOO PUTO.....I WAITED UP ALL THIS TIME FKER..... :angry:
> *


sorry man , not my fault - blame megaupload.com


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PRO HOPPER...............

PROUDLY MADE IN ..................................


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 1 2007, 12:36 AM~7379129
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 gforce baby


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:37 AM~7379141
> *sorry man , not my fault  - blame megaupload.com
> *



I'M GONNA CALL YOU IN THE MORNING AND CUSS YOU OUT.....HAHAHA.... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 11:37 PM~7379140
> *SI.....BUT IF MADE IN THE USA...PUMPHEADS WOULD COST $2000 JUST LIKE GAS DOES....
> *


NO DOUBT..................BUT I HATE BEING LIED TO........... :angry:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2007, 10:36 PM~7379129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



they are drilled to 1/2 inch good for a 13 but not 11 or 9's


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:38 PM~7379148
> *:0  :0  :0    gforce baby
> *


but like i said, if it dont match up with the block its pointless. does it line up???
i have never tried a g-force b4


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2007, 11:36 PM~7379129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They're supposed to be 1/2" instead of the 3/8" standard.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HEY GILBERT.................SO WHAT THE FUCK.....US MADE OR NOT???


Y U AVOIDING THE QUESTION?????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I FEEL LIKE A FKN CRACK HEAD...CAN'T GET MY EYES OFF THE SCREEN....I'M HERE LIKE THIS... :around: :around: :around: EYES BURNIN...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

a machine shop would never run a 2 hour set up and sell for 90.00 NEVER 
they'de tax you 15.00 just for seals 
its hard even trying to get a machine shop to slice a gear for under 40.00 (backdoor) 1992


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 1 2007, 12:40 AM~7379168
> *but like i said, if it dont match up with the block its pointless. does it line up???
> i have never tried a g-force b4
> *


no it will not line up propperly


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:41 AM~7379173
> *HEY GILBERT.................SO WHAT THE FUCK.....US MADE OR NOT???
> Y U AVOIDING THE QUESTION?????
> *



Im tryin to go to sleep . 
I think made in nalgaslavia . 
But for you there made in tha chinos .


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

trying to stay awake


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 1 2007, 12:41 AM~7379177
> *I FEEL LIKE A FKN CRACK HEAD...CAN'T GET MY EYES OFF THE SCREEN....I'M HERE LIKE THIS... :around:  :around:  :around: EYES BURNIN...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


tomarrow it should b up man .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 11:42 PM~7379187
> *Im tryin to go to sleep .
> I think made in nalgaslavia .
> But for you there made  in tha chinos .
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE REST OF THE PRODUCTS????......ARE WE BEING LIED TO ABOUT PROUDLY MADE IN THE US?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Naw sorry Gilbert, not stocking shit from them....just was waiting months for you to start this topic...to prove that the aint no better then a super 80...I got one test, and that why I could answer truthfully....Proudly made in Taiwan??? should be their new slogan !!!!!!!
Here alittle some thing for ya Gilly








Straight for the gear vendor them selves :cheesy: 

Now what bitch....CHECK MATE


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 10:43 PM~7379200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> tomarrow it should b up man .
> *


how fucking long is this video??? :uh:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i think he said 5 min


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

i SEE YA READING...THOUGHT YOU WENT TO BED??????? :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2007, 10:44 PM~7379207
> *Naw sorry Gilbert, not stocking shit from them....just was waiting months for you to start this topic...to prove that the aint no better then a super 80...I got one test, and that why I could answer truthfully....Proudly made in Taiwan??? should be their new slogan !!!!!!!
> Here alittle some thing for ya Gilly
> 
> ...



thats called GAME SET MATCH right there lol :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:44 AM~7379207
> *Naw sorry Gilbert, not stocking shit from them....just was waiting months for you to start this topic...to prove that the aint no better then a super 80...I got one test, and that why I could answer truthfully....Proudly made in Taiwan??? should be their new slogan !!!!!!!
> Here alittle some thing for ya Gilly
> 
> ...




The only thing to need to check is yo rides at the car shows cuz they dont perform . 

Man sombody post me up a fuckin tic tac toe for ron .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:44 AM~7379207
> *Naw sorry Gilbert, not stocking shit from them....just was waiting months for you to start this topic...to prove that the aint no better then a super 80...I got one test, and that why I could answer truthfully....Proudly made in Taiwan??? should be their new slogan !!!!!!!
> Here alittle some thing for ya Gilly
> 
> ...



OH SNAP.....NOW HE HAS CHARTS AND GRAPHS AND SHIT....LEMME START UP A SWEATSHOP....HOOK ME UP RON...I'LL HAVE SOME MESSICANS BUILD EM SHEAP..... :biggrin: ....IT'LL SAY...HECHO EN MEXICO.....BIG AS SHIT ON EM....RED WHITE AN GREEN LETTERS....FK IT....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2007, 11:44 PM~7379207
> *Naw sorry Gilbert, not stocking shit from them....just was waiting months for you to start this topic...to prove that the aint no better then a super 80...I got one test, and that why I could answer truthfully....Proudly made in Taiwan??? should be their new slogan !!!!!!!
> Here alittle some thing for ya Gilly
> 
> ...


OH SHIT........................I SAW THOSE SAME PICS ON THIS WEBSITE IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN........


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:38 AM~7379148
> *:0  :0  :0    gforce baby
> *


BIGGER PRESSURE PORT SMALLER SUCTION, SHOULD BE 1 & 1/2 TIMES BIGGER.....INDUSTRY STANDARD


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:44 AM~7379207
> *Naw sorry Gilbert, not stocking shit from them....just was waiting months for you to start this topic...to prove that the aint no better then a super 80...I got one test, and that why I could answer truthfully....Proudly made in Taiwan??? should be their new slogan !!!!!!!
> Here alittle some thing for ya Gilly
> 
> ...


What are we looking at here.................P.S I am not to smart so explain it to me like you are talking to a kid that knows nothing


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

eric is rons brain . eric was pro hopper . thats all . 

tic tac toe please.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

let the performance and inches do the talking


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Feb 28 2007, 10:47 PM~7379234
> *What are we looking at here.................P.S I am not to smart so explain it to me like you are talking to a kid that knows nothing
> *


i got no fucking idea either, but i'm guessing its a design sheet of them copying a rockford?????????? :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:46 AM~7379222
> *The only thing to need to check is yo rides at the car shows cuz they dont perform .
> 
> Man sombody post me up a fuckin tic tac toe for ron .
> *


 :roflmao: YOU SHOULD BE A COMEDIAN,FUCK HYDROS....IT'S NOT WHERE YOU FROM IT'S WHERE YOU AT.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 1 2007, 12:48 AM~7379247
> *let the performance and inches do the talking
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PORNO TO ME....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

xox
oxo
xox


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:47 AM~7379240
> *eric is rons brain . eric was pro hopper . thats all .
> 
> tic tac toe please.
> *



WATCH OUT FOOL....HE'S GONNA GET CHOPPA, THE KING OF CARS, TO CHOPP THE PRICES..... :biggrin: 

SAW THEM BOYS ACTIN BAD ON THAT SHOW.... :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 28 2007, 10:49 PM~7379260
> *xox
> oxo
> xox
> *



the original Gforce cad design lol drill on the O not the X please
damn we already did the rear suction no worries well just plug it back up....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HHHHHMMMM CAN EITHER ONE OF THESE OUT PERFORM A MARZOCCHI>>??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Feb 28 2007, 11:53 PM~7379278
> *the original Gforce cad design lol  drill on the O not the X  please
> damn we already did the rear suction no worries well just plug it back up....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2007, 10:49 PM~7379255
> *:roflmao: YOU SHOULD BE A COMEDIAN,FUCK HYDROS....IT'S NOT WHERE YOU FROM IT'S WHERE YOU AT.....
> *


count to ten doggy BACKWARDS 
or take a hit of some sticky green


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats not the designe homie thats my tic tac toe game


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:49 AM~7379255
> *:roflmao: YOU SHOULD BE A COMEDIAN,FUCK HYDROS....IT'S NOT WHERE YOU FROM IT'S WHERE YOU AT.....
> *



This my last post . 

Im only keeping my word to everyone on the pump head . Ron , you can post what ever your business partner eric lets you post . 
People want to see the product actually working . 
uncut video . 
No bullshit numbers and formulas . 
No crossword puzzles. 
Just plain in color. The shit working . 
Im not tryin to sell anyone a pump head . Im only proving they BEAT anything out there right now. Thats all . 
Oh yea , Im not from san antonio - Im from the 805/661 born and raised. 

Good night -


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

18 Members: mac2lac, 4_PLAY!, Hoss805, japSW20, arabretard, MUFASA, malibuhopper, cartier01, BlackMagicHydraulics, lscrider, SIK_9D1, Unlimited Hustle, 1usamotorsports.com, radicalkingz, sweet-n-low06, Dumps, Jolleyrancher, DuezPaid


GOT ARABS AND JAPS IN HERE LOOKIN AT THEIR PRODUCT BLUEPRINTS hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 28 2007, 10:55 PM~7379296
> *thats not the designe homie thats my tic tac toe game
> *



thats probably what prohopper said too lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 1 2007, 12:56 AM~7379305
> *thats probably what prohopper said too lol
> *



TIC, TAC, OH FK IT....LET'S BUILD A PUMPHEAD.... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 1 2007, 12:57 AM~7379310
> *TIC, TAC, OH FK IT....LET'S BUILD A PUMPHEAD.... :biggrin:
> *


MORE LIKE ENNIE, MENNIE, MINIE, MOE.....LETS HAVE JERRY TRY THIS ONE....OH FUCK THAT DIDN'T WORK....OHWELL SELL THEM TO THE PUBLIC.... :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 12:55 AM~7379298
> *This my last post .
> 
> Im only keeping my word to everyone on the pump head . Ron , you can post what ever your business partner eric lets you post .
> ...



I :banghead: WANT TO SEE THE FKIN VIDEO :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i got a question 
since Black Magic found out (with the help of FRIENDS) 
who makes prohopper gears 
are they gonna go the same route


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:00 AM~7379323
> *MORE LIKE ENNIE, MENNIE, MINIE, MOE.....LETS HAVE JERRY TRY THIS ONE....OH FUCK THAT DIDN'T WORK....OHWELL SELL THEM TO THE PUBLIC.... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 01:00 AM~7379323
> *MORE LIKE ENNIE, MENNIE, MINIE, MOE.....LETS HAVE JERRY TRY THIS ONE....OH FUCK THAT DIDN'T WORK....OHWELL SELL THEM TO THE PUBLIC.... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 
IF ALL ELSE FAILS...FK IT...SELL IT...
:0


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

hes out 

11 Members: chato83, MUFASA, malibuhopper, mac2lac, BlackMagicHydraulics, radicalkingz, 4_PLAY!, Hoss805, milkweed, Unlimited Hustle, socalwhiteguy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WELL FELLAS....IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED...IT'S 1AM HERE...GOTTA GET UP IN A LIL BIT FOR WORK.....

HOPE TO SEE THE DAMN VIDEO TOMORROW.... :biggrin: 

LATERZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 1 2007, 01:00 AM~7379332
> *i got a question
> since Black Magic found out (with the help of FRIENDS)
> who makes prohopper gears
> ...


NO HELP.....IT'S WHO WE BUY SUPER 80'S FROM....THEY SHOWED ME THE INFO FOR A NEW GEAR DESIGN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

never had luck with them heads - other Pro Hopper is good shit!!
Marzocchi 4 me


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 01:03 AM~7379353
> *NO HELP.....IT'S WHO WE BUY SUPER 80'S FROM....THEY SHOWED ME THE INFO FOR A NEW GEAR DESIGN
> *


check yo pms RON :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 28 2007, 11:03 PM~7379353
> *NO HELP.....IT'S WHO WE BUY SUPER 80'S FROM....THEY SHOWED ME THE INFO FOR A NEW GEAR DESIGN
> *


are you going the same route ?????$$$$$$$???????


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 03:00 AM~7379323
> *MORE LIKE ENNIE, MENNIE, MINIE, MOE.....LETS HAVE JERRY TRY THIS ONE....OH FUCK THAT DIDN'T WORK....OHWELL SELL THEM TO THE PUBLIC.... :cheesy:
> *


 i thought that was CCE sang with there cylinders :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 1 2007, 01:06 AM~7379365
> *are you going the same route ?????$$$$$$$???????
> *


NO.....WE BEEN USING ROCKFORDS FOR YEARS.....AND MARZOCCHI'S


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 11:56 PM~7379300
> *18 Members: mac2lac, 4_PLAY!, Hoss805, japSW20, arabretard, MUFASA, malibuhopper, cartier01, BlackMagicHydraulics, lscrider, SIK_9D1, Unlimited Hustle, 1usamotorsports.com, radicalkingz, sweet-n-low06, Dumps, Jolleyrancher, DuezPaid
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: im setting up my cnc machine as we speak


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 1 2007, 01:09 AM~7379391
> *:biggrin: im setting up my cnc machine as we speak
> *



 you didnt hear anything from me :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 12:11 AM~7379415
> * you didnt hear anything from me  :biggrin:
> *


who are you :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 1 2007, 01:15 AM~7379440
> *who are you  :biggrin:
> *



nevermind wrong person its too late i was waiting all night to see a vid but gil got tired and went mee mees


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

why do i have a feeling there is no video?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 1 2007, 01:20 AM~7379458
> *why do i have a feeling there is no video?
> *



fuckin megaupload took too long :dunno:


----------



## drasticplastic (Sep 25, 2003)

Gilbert so should i run a 13 in my single pump grnd prix


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

15 pages and no video :0 :uh: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

well i got #11's , so far no probs, my ride is nearly completed on the 7 of april i will see how they stack up, at the moment i'm hittin in the 40"s...
but i have not tried prop. yet cause my batts weren't secure.
but this will be my rides first show and i don't care if i break shit.... gonna hit back bumper....








..............


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ooops pic didn't come ......
i'll try again....








.......


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

no pics bro    :biggrin: 

you use g-force 2 heads?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2007, 12:34 AM~7379110
> *THE SUCTION SIDE IS MOST CRITICAL THING ON A PUMPHEAD..GOT TO GET THE OIL IN FIRST !!!!!AND SINCE IT ONLY HAS ONE ,PLUS IT'S SMALLER???YOU DO THE MATH. EVEN ROCKFORD HAS MORE OIL FLOW THEN A G-FORCE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Just my two cent real quick. I am using the g force in my cars. Had problems with them early but think we got the bugs out. Alot of friend in here throwing stones i am not going to do that. G force 2 works for me.And as far as were there made doesent really matter. marz. are not made in the us either. Most shit that works and is affordables not.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Feb 28 2007, 11:11 PM~7377506
> *never tried them but this comment right here tells me i never will try them.
> 
> you shouldnt have to grind the corner off to make it fit!
> *




x2 



I really don't see the point of this thread


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 1 2007, 07:54 AM~7380318
> *x2
> I really don't see the point of this thread
> *


Cool keep telling yourself that while i hit bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 1 2007, 11:40 AM~7381090
> *Cool keep telling yourself that while i hit bumper. :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam still no video...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Im on it , it up loaded but it takes the link to a stupid e -bay add. 
Any one no how to put it on you tube?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2007, 11:20 PM~7377604
> *my marzochi had the same problem, pressure ports wont line up between head and block.
> *


X3


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

they do suck.i had one and it did nothing for me


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 09:07 AM~7381230
> *Im on it , it up loaded but it takes the link to a stupid e -bay add.
> Any one no how to put it on you tube?
> *


How big is the file? Try using yousendit.com or zshare. Send it to me and I will try to put it on youtube. :biggrin: 

























I just want to see the video. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

filefront.com allows big uploads and works pretty fast too. you did compress the file before you upped it right?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

"Just my two cent real quick. I am using the g force in my cars. Had problems with them early but think we got the bugs out. Alot of friend in here throwing stones i am not going to do that. G force 2 works for me.And as far as were there made doesent really matter. marz. are not made in the us either. Most shit that works and is affordables not."

Doesent really matter where they are made? 

Marzocchi is Italian , Italians have the best hydraulic anything. HANDS DOWN


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

WHATS THE POINT OF MAKING A PUMP HEAD THAT IS THE SAME AS THE ROCKFORD, DOES PRO HOPPER HAVE A RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT TEAM YET? THAT ACTUALLY WENT TO SCHOOL FOR ENGINEERING FLUID DRIVEN PRODUCTS? 

I BOUGHT MY UPPERS FROM YOU GUYS, BUT I DONT TRUST THE ENGINEERING BEHIND THE PUMP HEAD, YOU GUYS HAVE COOL PRODUCTS BUT NEED TO OUTSOUCE TO AN ITALIAN COMPANY OR WORK WITH THEM ON MAKIN YOU A BETTER PUMP HEAD :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 10:27 AM~7381938
> *WHATS THE POINT OF MAKING A PUMP HEAD THAT IS THE SAME AS THE ROCKFORD, DOES PRO HOPPER HAVE A RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT TEAM YET? THAT ACTUALLY WENT TO SCHOOL FOR ENGINEERING FLUID DRIVEN PRODUCTS?
> 
> I BOUGHT MY UPPERS FROM YOU GUYS, BUT I DONT TRUST THE ENGINEERING BEHIND  THE PUMP HEAD, YOU GUYS HAVE COOL PRODUCTS BUT NEED TO OUTSOUCE TO AN ITALIAN COMPANY OR WORK WITH THEM ON MAKIN YOU A BETTER PUMP HEAD  :thumbsup:
> *


A gear cutting machine is a gear cutting machine 
i dont care if its in tijuana or taiwan 
all that matters is the engineering and the tolerances


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HOW ABOUT BOTH OF YOU SEND EVERYONE UP ON HERE A GF II AND A MARZOCCI FOR FREE AND WE'LL TEST IT AND REPLY :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 01:17 PM~7381847
> *"Just my two cent real quick. I am using the g force in my cars. Had problems with them early but think we got the bugs out. Alot of friend in here throwing stones i am not going to do that. G force 2 works for me.And as far as were there made doesent really matter. marz. are not made in the us either. Most shit that works and is affordables not."
> 
> Doesent really matter where they are made?
> ...



All the pressure balanced pumps are garbage far as quailty... fixed clearence gears lasted forever under normal use.... the most popular gear in lowriding the Fenner was made in USA


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 1 2007, 12:51 PM~7382160
> *All the pressure balanced pumps are garbage far as quailty... fixed clearence gears lasted forever under normal use.... the most popular gear in lowriding the Fenner was made in USA
> *



Yea but fenner never came close to the pressure created today.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 01:52 PM~7382168
> *Yea but fenner never came close to the pressure created today.
> *


I agree but how many 10 year old working italian gears are still out there?


I'm not even trying to argue about performance out of the box, the pressure balance gears win hands down but that is also their downside


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 1 2007, 12:53 PM~7382170
> *I agree but how many 10 year old working italian gears are still out there?
> I'm not even trying to argue about performance out of the box
> *



True but why are you still looking for old gears when the g-force are here today?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 1 2007, 11:41 AM~7382084
> *HOW ABOUT BOTH OF YOU SEND EVERYONE UP ON HERE A GF II AND A MARZOCCI  FOR FREE AND WE'LL TEST IT AND REPLY :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 01:54 PM~7382179
> *True but why are you still looking for old gears when the g-force are here today?
> *


 because the new gears will be gone tomorrow.... LOL and the fixed tolerence gears will almost still put out the same amount of pressure they did yesterday. LOL


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

WHO THEY ARE MADE BY MAKES A DIFFERANCE ........... FOR SURE. I WAS STATING THE ENGINEERING SIDE OF THINGS ,THE SIDE YOU WONT AND DO NOT SEE. PEOPLE WHO KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKIN ABOUT. PRO HOPPERS GUYS ON HERE HAVE TOO MUCH PRIDE IN THEIR PRODUCTS TO ADMIT MARZOCCHI IS BETTER.................

AM I LYING.....?

POSTING A TOPIC LIKE THIS IS BAD BUISINESS FOR THEM IF I OWNED PRO HOPPER I WOULD FIRE YOU FOR ENGAGING IN A TOPIC THAT MAY RUIN THE PROFITS


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

FENNERS MAKE NICE REAR PUMPS I STILL RUN TWO TO THE BACK, BUT REFUSE TO RUN THEM TO THE FRONT :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

What it all comes down to is the competition who has all the specs and posters at there shop of the g-force dont want to see this pump head working . 

Why would you have every spec of a g-force if they suck so bad?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 01:02 PM~7382220
> *WHO THEY ARE MADE BY MAKES A DIFFERANCE ........... FOR SURE.  I WAS STATING THE ENGINEERING SIDE OF THINGS ,THE SIDE YOU WONT AND DO NOT SEE. PEOPLE WHO KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKIN ABOUT. PRO HOPPERS GUYS ON HERE HAVE TOO MUCH PRIDE IN THEIR PRODUCTS TO ADMIT MARZOCCHI IS BETTER.................
> 
> AM I LYING.....?
> ...




:buttkick:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 02:02 PM~7382220
> *WHO THEY ARE MADE BY MAKES A DIFFERANCE ........... FOR SURE.  I WAS STATING THE ENGINEERING SIDE OF THINGS ,THE SIDE YOU WONT AND DO NOT SEE. PEOPLE WHO KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKIN ABOUT. PRO HOPPERS GUYS ON HERE HAVE TOO MUCH PRIDE IN THEIR PRODUCTS TO ADMIT MARZOCCHI IS BETTER.................
> 
> AM I LYING.....?
> ...



If you look at the lowridier industry from the early 90's to now you can see that everything has gotten cheap. But because of this this has allowed for better gears for hoppers the only down side is because they lose pressure output over time because the gears dig into the walls of the gear.


IMO the older stuff out there was better as far as quality, Fenner, Prestolite motors, ect...

but today everyone wants performance and they want cheap as they can get....


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

COMPETITION, THATS WHY I WOULD ASSUME EVERY BIT OF KNOWLEDGE HELPS TO PUSH FORWARD ON WHAT WILL BE CREATED IN THE FUTURE


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 02:04 PM~7382240
> *FENNERS MAKE NICE REAR PUMPS I STILL RUN TWO TO THE BACK, BUT REFUSE TO RUN THEM TO THE FRONT  :biggrin:
> *




I got got 4 fenner heads in my caprice, the rear ones are 10 years old the fron ones are about 6-7 years old


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

dosen't matter what the product is: they don't make anything like they used to.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 1 2007, 02:11 PM~7382282
> *dosen't matter what the product is: they don't make anything like they used to.
> *




They would if customers demanded quality long lasting american products.... and stopped buying the cheap imported stuff.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 1 2007, 03:13 PM~7382289
> *They would if customers demanded quality long lasting american products.... and stopped buying the cheap imported stuff.
> *


true can't deny that :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE DEPENDABLE GEARS OUT THERE TOO. IM NOT SURE BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SOMEONE WITH EXPERIENCE MAKE A GEAR, 


ANDY MAKES THE ADEX

SOMEONE LIKE HIM SHOULD MAKE THE PUMPHEAD TOO


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 02:15 PM~7382299
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE DEPENDABLE GEARS OUT THERE TOO. IM NOT SURE BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SOMEONE WITH EXPERIENCE MAKE A GEAR,
> ANDY MAKES THE ADEX
> 
> ...



before the fenner style fixed clearence gears were phased out they made knock off china pump heads that looked like fenners... then they went to the italian gears

there are still some small stashes of real fenner gears out there...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 01:15 PM~7382299
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE DEPENDABLE GEARS OUT THERE TOO. IM NOT SURE BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SOMEONE WITH EXPERIENCE MAKE A GEAR,
> ANDY MAKES THE ADEX
> 
> ...


Ron makes his own gears


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

MARZOCCHI IS THE BEST PUMP HEAD FOR HOPPIN HANDS DOWN


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

Ron makes his own gears wink.gif


HOW COME THERES NO ADVERTISEMENT

HOW ARE THEY ?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7382323
> *Ron makes his own gears
> *


COUGHBullShit


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 1 2007, 12:09 PM~7382272
> *I got got 4 fenner heads in my caprice, the rear ones are 10 years old the fron ones are about 6-7 years old
> *


i got 4 of them gears also they say fenner on them and i have 2 fenner pumps and on the motors they say fenner fluid power


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7382325
> *MARZOCCHI IS THE BEST PUMP HEAD FOR HOPPIN HANDS DOWN
> *



Yea about 2 or 3 years ago .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 01:19 PM~7382337
> *Ron makes his own gears wink.gif
> HOW COME THERES NO ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> ...


he barley started producing them and i need to put it in and see what it dew :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 01:21 PM~7382344
> *COUGHBullShit
> *


ok let me refrase that he buys em from pro-hopper then puts bmh on them does that make you happy Gil :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

"Yea about 2 or 3 years ago ."

STILL IS JUST LIKE YOU GUYS ARE UNDERDOGS TO REDS IN CALI


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

IS THERE REALLY SUCH A THING AS THERE BEING A BEST PUMPHEAD? :dunno: I THINK THERES ALWAYS GOING TO BE SOME TYPE OF DEFECT ON SOMETHING, WE EVEN GOT THE SMARTEST FUCKER IN THE WORLD BUILDING SHIT AND NOT EVERYONE OF THEM IS FAIL PROOF :uh: JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 01:24 PM~7382363
> *ok let me refrase that he buys em from pro-hopper then puts bmh on them does that make you happy Gil  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro . You da man


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 01:32 PM~7382423
> *Thanks bro . You da man
> *



:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ReMEMber!

People want to see the product actually working . 
uncut video . 
No bullshit numbers and formulas . 
No crossword puzzles. 
Just plain in color. The shit working . 
Im not tryin to sell anyone a pump head . Im only proving they BEAT anything out there right now. Thats all .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 01:33 PM~7382431
> *ReMEMber!
> 
> People want to see the product actually working .
> ...



im ready im ready


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

8 batteries - street leagal truck lrm legal . 
1/2 check 
Pro hopper coils 
1 cce rear pump backing plate 
Hittin back bumper mid 80s . 
On a non modified gforce II head . 
No tricks-


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

dam 18 pages and no video what a waste of time reading this topic


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

WRONG, JUST LIKE YOU GUYS AREE MADE IN THE USA


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 01:33 PM~7382431
> *ReMEMber!
> 
> People want to see the product actually working .
> ...



well your not doing a very good job of it,lol.............


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

how much longer on the video


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

WAITING....................


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 1 2007, 12:35 PM~7382449
> *dam 18 pages and no video what a waste of time reading this topic
> *


x1000


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

the funny thing is i don't think ive ever seen a topic blow up this fast. :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

HEY THE TOPIC IS JUST LIKE THE PRO HOPPER HEADS 

THEY BLOW UP FAST :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 03:40 PM~7382488
> *HEY    THE TOPIC IS JUST LIKE THE PRO HOPPER HEADS
> 
> THEY BLOW UP FAST  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damb 
can't we all just hop and get along


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 1 2007, 02:37 PM~7382462
> *how much longer on the video
> *



in another 18 pages :cheesy:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 1 2007, 01:41 PM~7382502
> *in another 18 pages  :cheesy:
> *



well lets start whoring it up den


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 01:35 PM~7382444
> *8 batteries - street leagal truck lrm legal .
> 1/2 check
> Pro hopper coils
> ...


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

WHATS THE HOLD UP ON THAT VIDEO? YOU STILL FUCKIN WITH DIAL UP


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

12 Members: maniak2005, 91PurplePeopleEater, Hoss805, G-body4life, fantasma loco, BlackMagicHydraulics, Boricua Customs, bigpoppapump1976, dubbrollin, himbone, Sexykuta, klownin04
we waitin


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 02:48 PM~7382546
> *well lets start whoring it up den
> *


 :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

WAITING


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 1 2007, 02:58 PM~7382612
> *WAITING
> *


it hasn't been 18 more pages yet :angry:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: chato83, bigpoppapump1976, dubbrollin, *BlackMagicHydraulics,* phatz, maniak2005, Boricua Customs, fantasma loco, 91PurplePeopleEater


Ron's in the house


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

come on guys we gotta get 36 pages to see the video we can do it


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

Anybody seen Gil

7 Members: chato83, bigpoppapump1976, Boricua Customs, milkweed, fantasma loco, dubbrollin, BlackMagicHydraulics


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 03:00 PM~7382628
> *come on guys we gotta get 36 pages to see the video we can do it
> *


 :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

<///////////////# ~


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

wow


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

were is the video


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh: :uh: FUCK A VIDEO....................IF THESE GEARS ARE SO GOOD, THEN WHY DID REDS NEVER STOCK THEM??....BLACKMAGIC, NEVER STOCKED THEM, HOMIES HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, CCE DOES NOT STOCK THEM, M&M HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS NEVER STOCKED THEM, SHORTYS HYDRAULICS NEVER STOCKED THEM..........................U GUYS GET THE PICTURE...........LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS ALSO DOES NOT STOCK THEM............

WHEN THERES SOME HOT SHIT OUT THERE...........EVERYBODY STOCKS THEM......COMPANIES ARE HERE TO MAKE MONEY..............IF ITS SO GOOD THEN WHY DONT ANY HYDRAULIC SHOPS WANNA STOCK THEM???


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

good point :thumbsup: but cce stock there shit as cylinders. they would be better buyin the from someone else and sell them as there own


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 02:17 PM~7382749
> *:uh:  :uh: FUCK A VIDEO....................IF THESE GEARS ARE SO GOOD, THEN WHY DID REDS NEVER STOCK THEM??....BLACKMAGIC, NEVER STOCKED THEM, HOMIES HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, CCE DOES NOT STOCK THEM, M&M HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS NEVER STOCKED THEM, SHORTYS HYDRAULICS NEVER STOCKED THEM..........................U GUYS GET THE PICTURE...........
> 
> WHEN THERES SOME HOT SHIT OUT THERE...........EVERYBODY STOCKS THEM......COMPANIES ARE HERE TO MAKE MONEY..............IF ITS SO GOOD THEN WHY DONT ANY HYDRAULIC SHOPS WANNA STOCK THEM???
> *



USAMOTORSPORTS STOCKS THEM :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 01:19 PM~7382763
> *USAMOTORSPORTS STOCKS THEM  :roflmao:
> *


HE MAY BE THE ONLY ONE..................




SPONSORED................MEANS HE DONT PAY FOR THEM.................


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 02:20 PM~7382772
> *HE MAY BE THE ONLY ONE..................
> SPONSORED................MEANS HE DONT PAY FOR THEM.................
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 1 2007, 01:19 PM~7382762
> *good point :thumbsup: but cce stock there shit as cylinders. they would be better buyin the from someone else and sell them as there own
> *


AGREED...............


AND A LOT OF COMPANIES DO THAT TYPE OF SHIT.........



BUT NOT WITH A G-FORCE II

THEY DID IT WITH SACOS.................

A LOT OF HYDRO COMPANIES CARRY MBQ COILS.....................NOT THEIR OWN LINE....MARZOCCHI IS ANOTHER EXAMPLE.................BUT NO ONE FUCKS WITH G-FORCE II


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 02:20 PM~7382772
> *HE MAY BE THE ONLY ONE..................
> SPONSORED................MEANS HE DONT PAY FOR THEM.................
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 12:20 PM~7382772
> *HE MAY BE THE ONLY ONE..................
> SPONSORED................MEANS HE DONT PAY FOR THEM.................
> *


I wonder how much of a bonus he got to start this topic LOL


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

somebody said that the g force was the same as the rockford 80's right. if that's true then reds says on there web site "that is what we use on all of our comp cars" just curious not tryin to get everybody roudy again


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i see bmh is here where's p/h


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

????


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Mar 1 2007, 12:13 PM~7382289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :biggrin: true also


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 03:17 PM~7382749
> *:uh:  :uh: FUCK A VIDEO....................IF THESE GEARS ARE SO GOOD, THEN WHY DID REDS NEVER STOCK THEM??....BLACKMAGIC, NEVER STOCKED THEM, HOMIES HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, CCE DOES NOT STOCK THEM, M&M HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS NEVER STOCKED THEM, SHORTYS HYDRAULICS NEVER STOCKED THEM..........................U GUYS GET THE PICTURE...........LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS ALSO DOES NOT STOCK THEM............
> 
> WHEN THERES SOME HOT SHIT OUT THERE...........EVERYBODY STOCKS THEM......COMPANIES ARE HERE TO MAKE MONEY..............IF ITS SO GOOD THEN WHY DONT ANY HYDRAULIC SHOPS WANNA STOCK THEM???
> *


you know hes just mad cuz rons got a higher IQ and owns his shit. rons an inovator and backs his shit up. homie just talks good game and even that aint workin good for him


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 1 2007, 02:19 PM~7382763
> *USAMOTORSPORTS STOCKS THEM  :roflmao:
> *



Oh , I sure do stock em . You know it .


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

Where's the damn video???? I have never used pro hopper but i have used some black magic stuff . All I know is ron and jessica and them are good people and they have good products and there cus. service is one of a kind. dont let the haters get to u ron.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Mar 1 2007, 02:57 PM~7383122
> *Where's the damn video???? I have never used pro hopper but i have used some black magic stuff . All I know is ron and jessica and them are good people and they have good products and there cus. service is one of a kind. dont let the haters get to u ron.
> *



Ron is good peeps . 
Im only keeping my word on this video that Im tryin to up load . Im using a damn credit card now .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

mega load is sayin that you have to buy there program in order to see the vid .


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

try breaks .com its another video site


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

its so funny so much talk for a lil video!!

this topic sound like lil kids have start em :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

over 20 pages and still no video looooollll


9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: $$bigjoker$$, silver64, Dumps, el checo, twinn, BlackMagicHydraulics

sup ron? send you a pm about heads and springs later


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Mar 1 2007, 09:07 AM~7381230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess he does not want to send the video to someone that might have a better chance of uploading it. :dunno:

I wonder why it does not get uploaded to the usamotorsports website? I am sure there is enough room to put it there. If there is not, why not delete some of the door and bag videos to make room for this video. Just a thought. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

We workin on it ..........


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 02:17 PM~7382749
> *:uh:  :uh: FUCK A VIDEO....................IF THESE GEARS ARE SO GOOD, THEN WHY DID REDS NEVER STOCK THEM??....BLACKMAGIC, NEVER STOCKED THEM, HOMIES HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, CCE DOES NOT STOCK THEM, M&M HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS DOES NOT STOCK THEM, SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS NEVER STOCKED THEM, SHORTYS HYDRAULICS NEVER STOCKED THEM..........................U GUYS GET THE PICTURE...........LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS ALSO DOES NOT STOCK THEM............
> 
> WHEN THERES SOME HOT SHIT OUT THERE...........EVERYBODY STOCKS THEM......COMPANIES ARE HERE TO MAKE MONEY..............IF ITS SO GOOD THEN WHY DONT ANY HYDRAULIC SHOPS WANNA STOCK THEM???
> *




So you think reds and cce and m&m etc should put the pro hopper gears in there pumps? lol :rofl:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

pm send ron

thanks for help


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: still no video.... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

2 days to work on upload a video thats fast :tongue: hno:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I demmand a video :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Mar 1 2007, 02:34 PM~7382887
> *you know hes just mad cuz rons got a higher IQ and owns his shit. rons an inovator and backs his shit up. homie just talks good game and even that aint workin good for him
> *


just for your info chris and ron know each other and chris has been and will keep puting it down hard with proof to back his shit no lead or batts that dont need to be there he gets his cars up legit and can be driven on the frwy. trust me he knows his shit dosent just talk like most peeps.


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

:around: :around: video video video :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 02:39 PM~7383380
> *So you think reds and cce and m&m etc should put the pro hopper gears in there pumps? lol  :rofl:
> *


U AINT TO BRIGHT HUH???..................JACK ASS..............I SAID IF THEY WERE GOOD THEY WOULD STOCK THEM...................THEY PUT MARZOCCHI, AND ROCKFORDS IN THEIR KITS.........................SO IF THAT SHIT WAS GOOD.....G-FORCE II........I'M SURE THEY WOULD OFFER THEM IN THEIR KITS AS WELL................




OR ARE U TRYING TO SAY EACH HYDRAULIC COMPANY HAS THEIR OWN GEARS??

WE ALL KNOW THEY DONT...................THE MORE U SPEAK, THE DUMBER U LOOK.......... :uh: :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 1 2007, 04:07 PM~7383911
> *just for your info chris and ron know each other and chris has been and will keep puting it down hard with proof to back his shit no lead or batts that dont need to be there he gets his cars up legit and can be driven on the frwy. trust me he knows his shit dosent just talk like most peeps.
> *


GRACIAS DOGG....................


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 1 2007, 05:07 PM~7383911
> *just for your info chris and ron know each other and chris has been and will keep puting it down hard with proof to back his shit no lead or batts that dont need to be there he gets his cars up legit and can be driven on the frwy. trust me he knows his shit dosent just talk like most peeps.
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 05:15 PM~7383959
> *U AINT TO BRIGHT HUH???..................JACK ASS..............I SAID IF THEY WERE GOOD THEY WOULD STOCK THEM...................THEY PUT MARZOCCHI, AND ROCKFORDS IN THEIR KITS.........................SO IF THAT SHIT WAS GOOD.....G-FORCE II........I'M SURE THEY WOULD OFFER THEM IN THEIR KITS AS WELL................
> OR ARE U TRYING TO SAY EACH HYDRAULIC COMPANY HAS THEIR OWN GEARS??
> 
> ...



You real bright too jack ass . 


Thats like ron sayin " Our black magic piston pumps are equipted with the Pro hoppper G force heads" 


Pro Hopper is G force. Quit hatin and wait for the tape and get you some air bags . I already told you that there made in china . Quit tryin to always put words in my mouth .


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN 24 HOURS LATER AND STILL NO VIDEO :uh:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

long topic for no video


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

next time up load video than start topic you made the bullshit propaganda about prohopper look more real ...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

word


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 1 2007, 05:43 PM~7384151
> *next time up load video than start topic you made the bullshit propaganda about prohopper look more real ...
> *




Still got you in here waitin right :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 1 2007, 04:07 PM~7383544
> *2 days to work on upload a video thats fast :tongue:  hno:
> *



hope pumphead don't take this long to get car up... :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

The way you make it sound is like this pumphead is the Messiah. :roflmao:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 1 2007, 06:08 PM~7384317
> *hope pumphead don't take this long to get car up... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2007, 03:15 PM~7383959
> *U AINT TO BRIGHT HUH???..................JACK ASS..............I SAID IF THEY WERE GOOD THEY WOULD STOCK THEM...................THEY PUT MARZOCCHI, AND ROCKFORDS IN THEIR KITS.........................SO IF THAT SHIT WAS GOOD.....G-FORCE II........I'M SURE THEY WOULD OFFER THEM IN THEIR KITS AS WELL................
> OR ARE U TRYING TO SAY EACH HYDRAULIC COMPANY HAS THEIR OWN GEARS??
> 
> ...


i guess you want reds to put a prohopper gear in there pump 
a black magic backing plate ,a cce sticker , and a pitbull motor cap :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

there's no video


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam...looks like there we be no video


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 1 2007, 05:08 PM~7384317
> *hope pumphead don't take this long to get car up... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

fuck it.......somebody put up any video


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Mar 1 2007, 08:55 PM~7385299
> *fuck it.......somebody put up any video
> *


Here are some videos you can watch :biggrin:

Youtube Videos


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

damn this dude still dont have a video up?? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

i try not to chime in on these threads, but does anyone else see the irony? if you think marzocchi gears are the best, that must make you a CCE cheerleader. they are the exclusive distributor, right? and everyone loves CCE right????

sounds like the only choice is rockford or fenner! (i guess it would have to be fenner if you are stuck on the made in U.S.A. thing)


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

SOUNDS LIKE THERES HATING ON THE G-FORCE II PUMPHEAD THE WAY I SEE IT IS THE PROBLEMS WITH THE INSTALLER... :twak: IVE USE THEM ON A STREET SINGLE AND ITS WORKING JUST FINE.. ITS ALSO HAVING A GOOD COMBINATION.. ITS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE :banghead:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I got my web designer compressing the file right now . He says give him bout 1 or 2 hrs. 


I will post a whole new thread for the vid .


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Blah,blah,blah, who fucking cares anymore. You should have had the video up and running before you even started this post. :uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 1 2007, 09:31 PM~7386355
> *Blah,blah,blah, who fucking cares anymore. You should have had the video up and running before you even started this post.  :uh:
> *



get yo popcorn .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 09:28 PM~7386325
> *I  got my web designer compressing the file right now .  He says give him bout 1 or 2 hrs.
> I will post a whole new thread for the vid .
> *




:banghead:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 1 2007, 04:07 PM~7383911
> *just for your info chris and ron know each other and chris has been and will keep puting it down hard with proof to back his shit no lead or batts that dont need to be there he gets his cars up legit and can be driven on the frwy. trust me he knows his shit dosent just talk like most peeps.
> *


u can cheak out my car he do know his shit


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

JUST A SNEEK PEEK ON WHAT THE GFORCE HEADS DO


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

This is from the actuall vid . My web designer sent it just now.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Why is it so silent ?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i tell ya what..... if the time it takes for you to post a fucking vid is any indication of how your product will perform, i'm def gonna stick with BMH.


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

i had bought two for my car and they were shit didnt even get my money back on them  fuck them gears


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

BUMPER CHECKING THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT BIG DOGG!!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 1 2007, 07:48 PM~7386541
> *i tell ya what..... if the time it takes for you to post a fucking vid is any indication of how your product will perform, i'm def gonna stick with BMH.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

still want to see the vid


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Im only showing these pump heads work . Let me see other people grow balls and post up what they have in there tanks. 

Vid is coming up real soon , I dont expect you to run and buy a gforce pump head , im only proving and keeping my word they do work .


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 08:41 PM~7386456
> *JUST A SNEEK PEEK ON WHAT THE GFORCE HEADS DO
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya right there shit dogg


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I dont want to keep everyone up all night again , my web guy says hes on it but its 310 mbs , wich means its a huge file to compress. Sorry it took so damn long but it will be up later.


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 08:51 PM~7386579
> *Im only showing these pump heads work . Let me see other people grow balls  and post up what they have in there tanks.
> 
> Vid is coming up real soon , I dont expect you to run and buy a gforce pump head , im only proving and keeping my word they do work .
> *


ill go to prohopper with my car have them give me one ill put it in there and if it works ill buy it... if u say that it works :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

THEY PROBABLY GOT G-FORCEII GEARS IN THERE PUMPS :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Same g-force heads in here ............


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

In here 2 - gforce


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

_*HERES WHAT G FORCE CAN DO FOR YOU!!!*_


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:uh: thats what iM TALKIN BOUT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

_*HERES SOME VIDEO OF WHAT G FORCE CAN DO ON SOME DEAD BATTERIES!!!*_


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

_*3 LICKS ON DA BUMPER ON G FORCE!!!*_


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:06 PM~7386758
> *HERES SOME VIDEO OF WHAT G FORCE CAN DO ON SOME DEAD BATTERIES!!!
> 
> 
> *


is that a piston pump or regular pump??

tight shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

_*HERES SOME MORE...BUMPER BACK TO BACK THATS HOW TEAM PRO HOPPER DOES IT.. *_

 :ugh:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

real products speak for themselves, they dont need any nutswingers.... lets take Adex Andy for example, now heres a guy who knows how to make a dump, but does he have to make huge elaborate posts to get people to buy shit and to spread word, NO! This is because the product speaks for itself.....

You'd get better results that way, and so would we, THE CUSTOMER


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Simply the best side .
Too much light up in here ..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

_*REGULAR PRO HOPPER PUMP ON G FORCE. NO PISTON!!!! :around: :around: :around: *_


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

_*A PICTURE IS WORTH A MILLION WORDS! FUCK DA TALK!!!*_ :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:06 PM~7386758
> *HERES SOME VIDEO OF WHAT G FORCE CAN DO ON SOME DEAD BATTERIES!!!
> 
> 
> *


that wasnt g forse power that was weight that tiped it


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2007, 10:11 PM~7386829
> *HERES SOME MORE...BUMPER BACK TO BACK THATS HOW TEAM PRO HOPPER DOES IT..
> 
> :ugh:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

_*THERES ALWAYS ONE HATER IN DA BUNCH!!!! LETS HOPP!!!! PULL UP OR SHUT UP !!! TEAM PRO HOPPER PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!*_ hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:11 PM~7386829
> *HERES SOME MORE...BUMPER BACK TO BACK THATS HOW TEAM PRO HOPPER DOES IT..
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :thumbsup: but that one was nice


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ill be back later with vid , just hang tight peeps .


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Mar 1 2007, 09:08 PM~7386797
> *is that a piston pump or regular pump??
> 
> tight shit  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


regular.. car is about to be shipped to MI


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 1 2007, 09:15 PM~7386895
> *that wasnt g forse power that was weight that tiped it
> *


if it was weight it would have not came down... car is working good with those gears :biggrin: but of course the car has weight also..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:15 PM~7386893
> *I agree!!
> 
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2007, 09:17 PM~7386926
> *THERES ALWAYS ONE HATER IN DA BUNCH!!!! LETS HOPP!!!! PULL UP OR SHUT UP !!! TEAM PRO HOPPER PUTTING IT DOWN!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
> *


whats up happy


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 1 2007, 11:01 PM~7387471
> *regular.. car is about to be shipped to MI
> *


pics :cheesy:


----------



## CHZ (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 28 2007, 07:08 PM~7375373
> *:dunno:
> hope on good feedback i will use em on my setup
> *


x2....should know soon :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Mar 2 2007, 12:26 AM~7388549
> *pics :cheesy:
> *


http://i16.tinypic.com/452k6s9.jpg[/img]]


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 2 2007, 02:26 AM~7388803
> *http://i16.tinypic.com/452k6s9.jpg[/img]]
> *


single? double? piston? getting down :cheesy:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

GILBERT ive havent slept in 2 days waiting on this video you promissed us i look like this right now   :guns: :burn:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 2 2007, 12:40 AM~7388860
> *GILBERT ive havent slept in 2 days waiting on this video you promissed us i look like this right now      :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

damm, this thread makes me want to buy some gforce heads :uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

My web designer is asleep right now , Im sure he finished it . When he gets up Ill post it .


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 1 2007, 10:51 PM~7386579
> * Let me see other people grow balls  and post up what they have in there tanks.
> 
> *


since I don't really hop this car...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i really lost lots of respect for prohopper.........simply due to this topic!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont know. People seem to like the rockford 80, so if its a copy of the rockford 80 and it only cost $90 instead of $150 thats a good thing we learned from this topic right?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

hno: :dunno:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 2 2007, 07:51 AM~7389357
> *I dont know. People seem to like the rockford 80, so if its a copy of the rockford 80 and it only cost $90 instead of $150 thats a good thing we learned from this topic right?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2007, 10:06 PM~7386758
> *HERES SOME VIDEO OF WHAT G FORCE CAN DO ON SOME DEAD BATTERIES!!!
> 
> 
> *



u the guy who owns MI GALLO FINO??


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Mar 1 2007, 10:14 PM~7386880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a monte carlo too :biggrin: Hope my can do that one day :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 2 2007, 07:15 AM~7389472
> *u the guy who owns MI GALLO FINO??
> *


yeah thats homie... garcia custom is happy


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 2 2007, 01:38 AM~7388849
> *single? double? piston? getting down  :cheesy:
> *


double no pistons


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 2 2007, 08:41 AM~7389555
> *yeah thats homie... garcia custom is happy
> *



THATS A BAD MOTHERFUCKER..ONE OF THE BADDEST STREET CARS I HAVE EVER SEEN AND IT SWINGS...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Added: March 02, 2007, 07:24 AM
Broadcast: Public Video | Uploaded (processing, please wait)
Raw File: the 2007 gforce team.wmv


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 2 2007, 10:34 AM~7389768
> *Added: March 02, 2007, 07:24 AM
> Broadcast: Public Video  |  Uploaded (processing, please wait)
> Raw File: the 2007 gforce team.wmv
> *


dam is there really a video coming :scrutinize: :banghead:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

Red's "Super Max" :thumbsup:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 2 2007, 09:42 AM~7389798
> *Red's "Super Max"  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats not a head but.... :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

Italians engineer the best Fluid Products 
Marzocchi :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 2 2007, 08:43 AM~7389329
> *i really lost lots of respect for prohopper.........simply due to this topic!
> *


that and all the arugueing in the black magic topics...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 1 2007, 10:02 PM~7387486
> *if it was weight it would have not came down... car is working good with those gears :biggrin: but of course the car has weight also..
> *


that car is weighted the fuck down, maybe not dead weight but maybe an exageration of batteries, that shit is floatun gun the air


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 2 2007, 08:02 AM~7389636
> *THATS A BAD MOTHERFUCKER..ONE OF THE BADDEST STREET CARS I HAVE EVER SEEN AND IT SWINGS...
> *


just wait tp the new one comes out from our club.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 2 2007, 09:33 AM~7390051
> *that car is weighted the fuck down, maybe not dead weight but maybe an exageration of batteries, that shit is floatun gun the air
> *


that car does not float. Wait I lie it did at 1st but with the right power and gears it goes up and comes back down


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

WASSUP GOODTIMES :thumbsup: NICE RIDE


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 28 2007, 08:53 PM~7377316
> *How can you expect to get the same results ? Its in the switch man , engineering etc .
> Im going to show uncut hard evedence that the ORIGINAL SAME G-FORCE head the PUBLIC can buy is the same pump head you can use in competition .
> *


ive tried one last year it didnt work for me ....but i havnt tried the new ones so ..............im also waiting to test another new pumphead, but so far marzzocii is #1 even thoe i hate to say that ,cuzz fukin brian has a lock down on them and prices through the roof, i hope and goodluck on a better pumphead! if you need my mailing address to send me a g force that works pm me lol


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 2 2007, 09:58 AM~7390200
> *WASSUP GOODTIMES :thumbsup: NICE RIDE
> *


thats homie.. just wait till this new hopper comes out


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

cool :thumbsup: i cant wait to see it ,


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 2 2007, 07:38 AM~7389548
> *thats a monte carlo too :biggrin:  Hope my can do that one day :cheesy:
> *


1980 MONTE, that's PINKY. from ohio, 2 regular pro hopper pumps, it;s my wife's car, and she hopps it too, been on cover of truucha, reppin team pro hopper


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 2 2007, 08:56 AM~7389858
> *that and all the arugueing in the black magic topics...
> *


seriously.... i dont think anyone except you two got the point i was trying to make on page like 1 lol


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

im not reading 25 pages.....what was the outcome of this topic??

im running prohopper....older LA's with marz and they are still running strong


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

vid  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Re-cap??


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 2 2007, 06:28 PM~7393512
> *1980 MONTE,  that's PINKY. from ohio, 2 regular pro hopper pumps, it;s my wife's car, and she hopps it too, been on cover of truucha, reppin team pro hopper
> *


thats what im talking about big dogg!!! team pro hopper taking it to the next level!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

So, Im watching a video of sweetnlow and it looks like it has Oil Sistem dumps. Does it or am I trippin?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 8 2007, 03:22 AM~7434527
> *So, Im watching a video of sweetnlow and it looks like it has Oil Sistem dumps. Does it or am I trippin?
> *


Im not sure what dumps they are either .
.


----------

